# road to competition ( 2 years? ) pics!



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys iv been around on here for a while now, and i have ever had the urge to compeate but i have found that as i get bigger i want to even bigger again. i have spoke to my gf and tod her it wil not be easy but i would like to try and buid up so i can compete, i have her full support.

i think it wi take two years from where i am to enter my first show but i have not got the best knowlege so your opinions wi mean alot!!

please please tell me where i am weak/strong/ terrible etc etc and if your think 2 years is to short a time to get enough mass and drop fat.

i wil use this as my journal and hopefully i wil have all of your support as it does help to have people comment and leave tips or critisism to push me on.

i will post my typical days diet and my workout routine and some pics.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

First off nice tats!

From the looks of it your back is your best feature.

I would conentrate of chest alot you need to have more thickness/shape to it.

Arms, more so tricep tha bicep need work.

2 years no probz to ya man


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, more pics on way of legs.

your defo right on the arms and chest, i find them so stubborn. my back and legs are my best imo but love to hear others veiw. ill pop some legss up now


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

2 years is an awfully long time. You can achieve loads in that time.

Best of luck with this.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

some legs

im 14 st 4 (200lbs) in these pics.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Definitely work on the chest some more.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so some stats here,

height - 5'10 1/2 - 5'11''

weight - 200lbs

bf% - somewere between 14-16 im guessing

bicep - 15"

chest - 41"

waist - 33''

thigh - 24.5"

calf - 15.5"

any help on how to bring up my chest? i will add my routine in a bit, just nipping in the bath with the other half haha


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck with your goal..

Chest needs major work. like guys said

maybe get someone to look after you .. get your training and everything together .. might cost you a little bit of money but it will def worth it.

good luck


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thought id add my routine so you guys cou maybee help me with some pointers, the next 12 months will be for gaining some lean mass.

routines all 3x8

monday - back and bi

wide grip pull ups

deadlifts

seated low row

lat pull down

bicep curl

tuesday - shoulders

dumbell shoulder press

upright row

lateral raises

rev pec pec

core work

wed - off

thursday - legs

squats

db lunges

leg extention

ham curls

seated calf raises

friday - chest and tri

db bench press

weighte dips

cable flies

rev grip pull downs

rope pull downs

core

ok that is y routine, i have always donw that for m chest, the rest has been recently altered.

should i maybee drop the db and go for bb bench??

any tips please? i woul be greatfull


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, im in the middle of making a new routne for my chest, as has been pointed out it needs major work.

also can anybody recomend what to look for for a first time show? obv im aiming for a while from now but i need to know some shows to look for for a firsst timmers?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Try some FST-7 techniques for your chest


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> ok, im in the middle of making a new routne for my chest, as has been pointed out it needs major work.
> 
> also can anybody recomend what to look for for a first time show? obv im aiming for a while from now but i need to know some shows to look for for a firsst timmers?


that depends whether you are going to compete as a natural or not.. the look is very different!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

How long have you been training? What is your diet like? Do you supplement? How has your progression been till now? Do you keep a training log? What training techniques do you use? Do you pyramid up in weight? Do you do any advanced techniques like forced reps / drop sets / negatives?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Good platform to build from, quads are good, plus calves appear to have long muscle bellies.

So 2 years 104 weeks to go for contest, good for you and make em count.

If you are gonna be a competitor just one obvious thing, start getting the mandatory poses sorted now, use them as your comparison pics from month to month to see the gains and area's of improvement that you feel you'll need.

As to bench press over dumbell press, see what works best for you, I find barbell bench works me ego far better than my pecs, your a bodybuilder and need to focus on the image of the muscle and balance as opposed to kilos on a bar.

good start!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i wouldnt be compeating as a natty. i have done one course before all be it a long one, got me from 12.5 st to 15st but ave just done a instructers course and dropped some weight due to spinning for 6 weeks lol and water but im at 200lbs now and leaner so ill build from here. i will be running cycles or blast and cruise through, havent decided but dont really want to get into too much debate on rghts and wrongs.

i have trained a long time but kept my weight at 12st ish for sports reasons, then stoped and ad a bit of a rough time last year, and now im fuly focused and have been gaining since october.

always kept a basic routine but have changed things up a bit latley, i was pyramiding on my chest and got my db strength up but no change in size compared to my legs and back.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

2 years is plenty.

I suggest leaning down by 20lb or so and then building while maintaining a very lean body.

It will work much better this way plus you can see actual improvements without fat hiding the gains.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the input mate, currently im eating clean and doing fasted am cardio for 45 mins, hopefully i can drop some bf% this way.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok i have chosen a routine for my chest wth the help of people on here mainly ah24 as its pretty much his routine haha, he said he had trouble with chest and this is what brought his along so thanks for that.

it wil consist of

Incl. Barbell Press - 5x5

Weighted Dips - 3x8

barbell Presses - 3x8

Cable Crossover - 3x12

still unsure weather to do cross overs or super set the barbell press with press ups?

ok so far this week

monday

3x8 wide grip pul ups

3x8 dealifts - 130kgs (havent done them in a while,need to build up again)

3x8 seated low row - 57kg

3x8 pull downs - 70kg

3x8 curls - 16kg

tuesday

3x8 barbell shoulder - 60kg

3x8 upright rows - 35kg (super slows tempo 5-0-5)

3x8 seated lateral raises - 10kg

3x8 reverse pec dec - 61kg ( first time i used this , brilliant machine)

so far so good


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just wondering if there is anywhere specific to look for compulsury poses or is it just a google job?

and i still dont know what im looking for in termss of first shows?

and last but not least, i know we have establishe my chest is very weak but any other veiws

really appreiciate it


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> just wondering if there is anywhere specific to look for compulsury poses or is it just a google job?
> 
> *and i still dont know what im looking for in termss of first shows?*
> 
> ...


all nabba shows have a first timers class which would be ideal


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate i will ave a look on the nabba website to see what sort of guys ill be u against, i havent a clue what sort of weight to aim for when in condition. but if i have leaned anything on here it is that cnditioning is key


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

one thing i will say is dont neglect your calves, i bet allot of people miss calves out, it will make a major difference to your physique when you finally get on stage, i know its also down to genetics but best make the most of what you can attain. agree with what con said though about staying lean, when i started training i just wanted to get big, i managed to get to 19 stone 7 lbs (124kgs) but at 26% bf, and now i want to get the bodybuilder look (instead of powerlifter look) its hard work trying to get the extra fat off, i wish i had been on here from the start, i reckon it would have made allot of difference and i probably would have competed by now,

As with chest workout im not sure if there is any point in doing cable crossovers as they are more of a shape and detail exercise rather than a mass builder i would do decline press instead, i would probably wait until you've built a bit of size first before trying to etch the detail in, but thats just my opinion not sure if its 100% accurate, im sure someone will let you know if im wrong.

Good luck anyway mate hope everything goes well.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the input mate, iv always thought i ave pretty good calf's, maybe not buy bb standard, but in accordance with my body. i have just started a new gym and has a seated calf rais machine, this brung my calfs on alot when i first started training and hope it wil boost them again.

the most i let my bf get is probly what it is now, always try keep a breif outline of abs out, at fattest.

havent got much access to do decline as i slip of the benches that are there lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ey guys, i had the best leg workout in a long time today. swapped things round abit but leg routine is now what i did tday

squat 3x8 ( 100kg,110kg, 120kg )

leg press - 175kg 3x8

single leg ext - 45kg 3x8

ham curls - 57kg 3x8 (super slows)

seated calf raises- 65kg 3x8

thinking as this is my frst week f this routine i ave my numbvers orted, next week i will make the main exercie on each day so

deadlifts - back

shoulder press - shoulder

squat - leg

flat bench - chest

all 5x5 the rest 3x8, my thiniing is this will hel with strength and stimulate new growth by changing rep ranges around.

my legs are doomed now they are so sore lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my legs are killing me at the moment, but im feeing really good about my new routines an focus.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good luck with your goals mate  just go balls to the walls out on it and you'l get there


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, im so up for this now i have a goal.

well today was chest and tri and the first chance to try my routine, i have never benched with a barbell before proerly so was a lesson.

flat bb bench - 5x5 ( 2x5 at 80g, 3x5 at 90kg ) -

think i will get this up to 100kg next week but had to get use to the bar rather than db , still i was just about failing on the last rep of each set

dips 3x8 with 10kg added on

incline barbell bench - 2x8, 1x6 at 70kg

cable flyes - 3x8 -30kg super slows

tri push downs - 3x8 77kg

rev grip pull downs - 3x8 20kg

im fairley confident be bench using a bar will go up fast as it was alot to do with me balancing the bar, the good thing however of me never havong benche, is i have no bad habbits so far so have tryed to keep near perfect form, shoulder blades pinched together,shoulers retracted, slow reps.

best pump and soreness i have felt on my chest , i cant say o this will work for sure though just yet as it may just be because its new but defo a positive sign , got to thank ah24 for the routine again .


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just looked at the nabba website an the first timers still look huge compared to me, i have alot of har work to put in. i think if i ieted down hard now the same way i would for a comp then i would look tiny by the tie i reached ow bf% levels, id look like bruce lee lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just a quick queston to anyoe who reads this and knows, any idea how much a coach would cost, i have just done a personal trainer course but that didnt teach anything about bb. also how far out from a contest to get one\? or can you get one through out the year?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok s first barbell chest routine yesterday and im achy today, as i mentioned in the barbel vs dumbell topic my right side is slightly more sore but wont worry to much just yet, at least they are aore, and had a work out. just been to the beach so burned te hell out of my arms lol but spent some good time wit the better half and we had a chat about me compeating and its great the support i get from her, she is the best


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have always done smith machine squats and had legs forward this hit my quads great and rthey are now one of my best areas, but i have switched to norman squats and worried my quads wont be getting hit as much now. im starting to think i should drop the leg press and put in front squats after back squats but not sure


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Do what your routine is set as now mate and if in a couple of months or something you feel your quads are lacking behind then you could do your idea and do front squats after the back ones and see what happens  all about experimentation aint it? Also where is it your from? Ive set myself a goal to be ready to compete in 2 years aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im from newcastle mate, 2 years soud be plenty, i did hit 210lbs just befoe my course but i had a lot of high intensity cardio to do and dropped rigt down to 200lbs so hoping there is a bit of muslce memory, im wantng to get to 14-15st lean on stage


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> just a quick queston to anyoe who reads this and knows, any idea how much a coach would cost, i have just done a personal trainer course but that didnt teach anything about bb. also how far out from a contest to get one\? or can you get one through out the year?


If it's for putting some size on, drop me a PM and we can sort something. If it's for dieting for comp then you'd need someone else as I won't have even competed myself til Sept.

Glad you felt the chest routine. I'd structure the 5x5 differently though, you coulda prob got 100 out if you'd laid it out differently  I think 2 more weeks and you'll deffo hit it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok back day today and it went great

wide grip pull ups - 3x8 bodyweight

dealifts - 5x5 at 150kg

cable low rows - 3x8 at 67kg

lat pull downs - 3x8 at 77kg

bicep curls - 2x8 1x5 at 18kg , 1x failure at 10kg super slows

happy with my deadlifts and got the gf to film my form on the low rows as i thought it was poor but it looked good.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

shoulder day tomorow and really looking forward to it, going for a heavier weight this week, i did 6okg for 3x8 still slightly unsure what weight to go for on 5x5, for heaviest, could try 70kg but unsure lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Strengths I can see but I'm only an observer and no expert. Back width and your broad shoulders..good initial taper to the waist. Exactly like me you need to work on the chest / pecs, shoulders and focus on establishing a diet to compliment your serious hard work. You've got a big set of upper legs man which is a great start and your calves will get seriously big if you look after them over two years.

Pack on the muscle by eating good and bulking on the fine protein supps. Go for it mate...your tats are awesome too and will look great on a backdrop of your new body!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the input mate, yeah my chest is defo my weakest point but opefully it will catc up a bit in the next few months. ill be posting up regular pics to track progress and also ave measurements wrote down, so i will compare them too. i will post up the measurements i took last week to compare in the future.

i have been walking 45 mins in the morning before breakfast to keep bf% the same or hpefully lower it. also got back on a blast last night . last time i went up from 178lbs to 210lbs but then droped alot as i was spinning an circuit training everyday for 6 weeks while on a course. hopefully with muscle memory influence the course an diet an training sorted, i hope to average 1-2lbs over the next 12 weeks and get to 210-217lbs over the next three months but keep bf% the same or lower.


----------



## nealo (May 22, 2010)

Looking good man, in two years time i think you would be easily upto standard.. great base!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> i hope to average 1-2lbs over the next 12 weeks and get to 210-217lbs over the next three months but keep bf% the same or lower.


Sorry if it's been said already dude, but are you going on / on cycle? Feel free to PM if you don't want that side of it mentioned in here.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate im going on blast side of a cycle , i have been cruising on 250mg every 10 days after my first cycle, so now im having one big blast then im not going to b&c anymore. im not ging into too much detail on here as dont want too much of a debate on rights and wrongs but im more than happy to pm you if you wanna know what has happened in the past and what im running now im more than happy too, more just not on here for the people who read up for a day or two then tell me im going die lol, you know the type


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so i did shoulders today, really good

shoulder bb press - 5x5 at 70kg some elp from spotter on last 2 reps of each set

upright row - 3x8 - 35kg super slows

seated lateral raises - 3x8 at 10kg super slows

rev pec dec - 61kg 3x8

very happy with todays workout, cant wait for the strength to go up abit more,


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

just a question tell me to shut up im just being nosey here goes lol

maybe do up right rows on a back day seen as its compound exercise targeting delts and middle fibres of traps, and lower traps its not really targeting shoulders in a big way, more back just an idea.

BB


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

no by all means jump in , appriciate the input.

i feel it less on my traps and more n my delts, also grip has a say in where i feel it too, the close the grip the more it hits traps. it may bee because i train back 1 day before too that the traps are compleatly fatigued, and pre exhausted.

its bringing the humerous towards the clavicle so by science must be causeing a concentric contractionon on the pos stroke, as the insersion is moving towards the origin, but its the neg i really feel my delts burn.

thanks,


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah fire a PM my way mate. Interested and dw I'm not going to try tell you to do this and that - at the end of the day I have *no* experience with gear compared to 80% of people on the board


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok im on a day off today, get a day of relaxing in before legs day tomorow. my forearms are burning still from deadlifting on monday, which im happy about my foreamrs could do with some beefing up.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

if anyone knows if i can put a vid straight onto hear ,ie not via youtube i will try get my squating rec tomorow, not sure wat im going for


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok waws leg day today and went well althoughi recrde my squat an im unsure if im going low enough i may have to drop the weigt down and go lower but ill see what people think, when i manage to add the vid lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok this is me squatting 130kg, i have adifferent thread to look at my form on 'frm and tecnique'' lol.

anyway good leg day today

squat - 130kg 5x5

leg press- 175kg ate 3x8 ( close width leg stance )

single leg ext - 47.5kg 3x8

lying ham curl - 60kg 3x8 super slows

seated calf raises - 65kg 3x8

good session im buggered now


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

wouldnt embed so here is the link


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i would try go lower mate, go basically parallel to start then once youve done that good and got the nack then go just below parallel, good squating tho, that the highest weight on it ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, nah i did 140kg for 1 today deep, so deep i didnt think i was going to get it up lol hence wy i dropped to 130kg


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Shame its on the slant I would have been able to give you the technical break down if it was from back and side views, and give corrections pointers . Need to squat a little deeper though cant see much else cause of the angle. Good luck with your journal and progress


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

me and the gf are both pt's and done the posture analasys which was good and from the back my left dips slightly , which suggest that my right side has either had and injury or tight, i avent injured myself but i am ridiculasly unflexable lol.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> me and the gf are both pt's and done the posture analasys which was good and from the back my left dips slightly , which suggest that my right side has either had and injury or tight, i avent injured myself but i am ridiculasly unflexable lol.


Cool im training to be a S & C coach  did all the movement and break down analysis of all lifts including power lifting/olympic lifts. really enjoy that side of things  and correctional facilitating lol - how sad am I


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> thanks mate, nah i did 140kg for 1 today deep, so deep i didnt think i was going to get it up lol hence wy i dropped to 130kg


aww  lol, i think its always better to go deep as i feel it alot more, might be the same with you ? hows everything coming along training and diet wise ? seeing a differance yet?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate, i find it easy to stick to set food, plus helps my wallet buying things in bulk lol. i have been doing am cario 4 times per week and feel and starting to look leaner although weight is going up. i have 2 weeks after this week though before i get to take pics again cant wait as im expecting to be leaner. main aim is growth though.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

warren what are you planning for your next blast?

I like you ran my first course of test at 500mg for 10 weeks then cruised on 250mg for 12 weeks and did a blast of test e/tbol/tren e, great for strength and size the test and tren combo


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im blasting on test e and tren e mate, did first jab monday gone. dont really go into it too much or that often to save the hassle of getting flamed for not going by the '' normal'' protocols followed. but when i first went on i leaned up a bit and went from 178lbs to 188lbs give or take, then after last blast was 210lbs so im happy with that hope i can get ome decent mass this round.

then im coming off and not going to blast and cruise.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

chest day again today, got the 100kg out, may not seem much to alot but only second time i ave used the bb so im happy lol.

flat bb bench press

1 warm up bar

1 warm up 60kg

1 warm up 80kg

5x5 at 100kg

id get spotted with it and slight help on last 1 or 2 of last 1or 2 sets. so will keep this weig the same next week and hope to get all 5x5 out no assistance and upp it week after.

dips - 2x8 1x6 at 15kg ( up 5kg from last week )

incline - 1x8 at 70kg 2x6 at 70kg,

this went own in repsnot sure why owever have hurt my bicep and was aching so not worrying just yet.

xovers - 2x8 , 1x4 at 35kg, up 5kg

rope pull downs - 3x8 at 63kg les weight than last week but ropethis week not the bar.

1 arm rev pull downs - 3x8 at 25kg so up 5kg.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok i was meaning to have a cheat day tomorow but thought id have it today, but since i only decided this at 6pm it meanss it only leaves me a small window to eat rubbish, much better than a whole day, so my day has ben strict untill last 2 hours, i had a marsbar, then 2 onion barji , cicken korma, piswari nann and a tub of egg pilau rice, tpped off wit half a 5'' choclate fuge cake with double creame.

next week i only allow myself a coco bar or sweets, i do one week full cheat meal, next week just a packet of sweets of can of pop etc etc and so on

bicep still sore but got some deep heat on it.


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

hey pal, just came across this post and if i was you, i would aim at trainin g each bodypart at least twice a week.

my typical at the mo is

monday - chest, biceps, upper legs and shoulders (3 exercises per body part x 3 sets)

tuesday - tris, calves, back and traps (3 exercises per body part x 3 sets)

wednesday - 45 minutes CV and 30 minute core routine

thursday - as monday but different exercises

friday - as tuesday but different exercise

weekend is family time. (so no rest with the kids i've got!!!)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

really? i deadlifted on mnday and back is still tender i dont think i coul of trained it today even? how would you get around problems like doms?

thanks


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ok i was meaning to have a cheat day tomorow but thought id have it today, but since i only decided this at 6pm it meanss it only leaves me a small window to eat rubbish, much better than a whole day, so my day has ben strict untill last 2 hours, i had a marsbar, then 2 onion barji , cicken korma, piswari nann and a tub of egg pilau rice, tpped off wit half a 5'' choclate fuge cake with double creame.
> 
> next week i only allow myself a coco bar or sweets, i do one week full cheat meal, next week just a packet of sweets of can of pop etc etc and so on
> 
> bicep still sore but got some deep heat on it.


i know how you feel about your cheat day! lol last week for my cheat day i had a mcd's for lunch at college and a take away at night with some other junk throughout! felt bad after it :lol: this week i just allowed myself some nachos which was about an hour ago and now the diets back to normal  lol keep up the good work mate 

*pain is tempory pride is forever!*


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

chest is sore today, but i no longer have a sharp pain in my bicep. i was worried i had damaged it. now that its ok, im all set for my deads on monday, did 150kg for 5x5 just on monday gone but i did get them so its 155kg this week coming.

i will get pics retaken in 2 weeks, but not taking anymore measurments untill i fin the course.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like it's going to plan mate 

How are you finding the chest routine in general?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Looks like it's going to plan mate
> 
> How are you finding the chest routine in general?


really good mate yea, both times i have donw it i have woke up with doms, which althogh doesnt indicate growth directly means its at least been worked. whereas in the past i got more of a feeling on my delts. di you get a chance to look at the iet plan i pm'd you. cheers mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just thought id post it on here, but as i was getting changed i notice my chest looked fuller. might be a bit of a placebo with the new routine, surley 2 weeks cant have made any difference?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

deadlift day tomorrow, im going to try for 155kg ,5kg more than last week. feeling really good with training etc. 2 weeks ago i my weight was fluxuating from 197lbs - 200lbs, last week i was a steady 199lbs, so hoping tomorow i at 201lbs, if i can average 2lbs per week over this course then i should stick on some good mass. im lookin leaner than wen i started too so thats a good note


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey people, i was 203lbs this morning. that is 4lbs this week?? confused at that but, before the training course i was 210lbs, so could it be a bit of muscle memory mixed with eating more again, plus little muscle and water/fat gain too??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good day training today, feel worn out now.

3x8 wide grip pull ups

5x5 deadlifts 155kg (up 5kg from lst week)

3x8 row 69kg

3x8 lat pull downs 75kg ( up 5kg )

3x8 bi curl 18kg db's

here is a vid of one set of my deadlift











it would not embed


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> good day training today, feel worn out now.
> 
> 3x8 wide grip pull ups
> 
> ...


good workout, congrats on gettin your deads up by 5kg 

although from the vid it looked like you did them pretty easy ? looks like you could have handled more weight! keep up the good work tho :beer:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout, congrats on gettin your deads up by 5kg
> 
> although from the vid it looked like you did them pretty easy ? looks like you could have handled more weight! keep up the good work tho :beer:


its the first one that is a pain in my a$$, the other 4 i seem to go in a world of my own and block out everything. going for 160kg, next week dont think i will get all 5x5 out tough as i just got the last one out today on set 5. i read something con wrote that said'' a american powerlifter says when you can lift 500lbs (227kg ) for 20 reps you can be classed as strong) something like that lol o my long term aim haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> its the first one that is a pain in my a$$, the other 4 i seem to go in a world of my own and block out everything. going for 160kg, next week dont think i will get all 5x5 out tough as i just got the last one out today on set 5. i read something con wrote that said'' a american powerlifter says when you can lift 500lbs (227kg ) for 20 reps you can be classed as strong) something like that lol o my long term aim haha


well your a strong guy atm so im sure it wont be long till your lifting that! i meen you already over half way there ! lol sweet tattoo btw, how long was the work on it ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, sometimes i feel strong then i read some peoples lifts n here and it makes me feel like a teenage girl lol, but itss all motavation.

tattoo took about 10 hours as i got it done in parts, shame its taking longer to come off , im getting it all lasered off to get two full sleeves of skulls and demons.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers mate, sometimes i feel strong then i read some peoples lifts n here and it makes me feel like a teenage girl lol, but itss all motavation.
> 
> tattoo took about 10 hours as i got it done in parts, shame its taking longer to come off , im getting it all lasered off to get two full sleeves of skulls and demons.


shouldnt let that make you feel like that lol, its all about how you feel about a workout, if you feel good and strong then your strong  self motivation is the best way :thumbup1: as long as you have goals you have motivation IMO 

nice one mate, im not one for the full sleeves myself but wouldnt mind a maori tat once im bigger built :bounce:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok shoulder day today and a good day,

bb shoulder press 5x5 - 72.5kg

upright row 3x8 - 40kg

seated db lateral raise 3x8 - 10kg db

rev pec dec 3x8 - 63.5 kg

happy with the workout soulder feel smashed


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ok shoulder day today and a good day,
> 
> bb shoulder press 5x5 - 72.5kg
> 
> ...


good workout buddy! strong lifting there, is your shoulder press seated or standing ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

seated mate, got a bit of help on them, so i will keep the weight the same next week and so on until i do the 100% unassisted


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> seated mate, got a bit of help on them, so i will keep the weight the same next week and so on until i do the 100% unassisted


fvck me! strong fecker lol, i struggle to push 30Kg above my head and thats standing :lol: long way till i catch up on that :innocent: lol keep up the good work mate  :beer:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im off the gym today, which is just as well as im having a bit of a head fck. dont know if others get this too but everynow and then i have days were i look in the mirror and ''think why do i bother?'' i dont think i look particularly trained. my diet as been reviewed and sorted and my lifts arent poor but i just think i shoul look alot better than i do. i think alot of it is to do with my arms and chest lacking. a good point owever is that i would rather have to catch my chest and arms up, to my legs and back than vise verse. just not that happy. i see others who weighs lot less than me an think they look much bigger, ppl i kow sasys they ont but im convinced. think im just messed up in the head.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> im off the gym today, which is just as well as im having a bit of a head fck. dont know if others get this too but everynow and then i have days were i look in the mirror and ''think why do i bother?'' i dont think i look particularly trained. my diet as been reviewed and sorted and my lifts arent poor but i just think i shoul look alot better than i do. i think alot of it is to do with my arms and chest lacking. a good point owever is that i would rather have to catch my chest and arms up, to my legs and back than vise verse. just not that happy. i see others who weighs lot less than me an think they look much bigger, ppl i kow sasys they ont but im convinced. think im just messed up in the head.


We all get this mate, it won't be the last time you think like that either. Just get over it and carry on. Do not compare yourself with what other people lift or what they look like. Just look at what you have achieved so far and what you will achieve 3, 6 or how many months


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate true, just sometoimes look back and think if i had of plled my thumb out then or didnt slack off etc etc . but suppose 1 year ago i was about 150lbs im 203lbs as of last monday


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cant wait to get some progress pics up, i just want to be able to see if anything is happening. i know my weight is going up so as long as im leaner or at least the same then i will be happy. im always a bit clueless on how much to expect to gain on cycle, i try to aim for 2lbs per week but dont know if that will keep up with my weight going up now, means after this 12 week cycle i would be over 225lbs lol, if i can get 210 leanish it will be a good start


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, was a funny session today, at first i felt like i was wasting it as i spent the better part of a hour sorting out my squat depth but then once sorted i havd a really good workout.

squat 5x5 100kg - lower weight but got as deep as i could and think the weight will shoot up.

leg press 2x7 ( +1 with hands ), 1x6 ( +2 with hands ) - 180kg

1 leg ext - 3x8 - 47.5kg

lying ham curl - 3x8 - 70kg

seated calf raise - 3x8-10 65kg


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just thought id add my latest squat vid, iget alot lower now i have corrected some of the problems,


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bloody thing wont embed

here is a link


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good squating matey  looks a cracking gym you train at, what gym is it and where ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its geatshead stadium, they hold alot of the top athletics there so they look after the [place well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> its geatshead stadium, they hold alot of the top athletics there so they look after the [place well


nice one, good workout aswell, keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

had a good workout today,

bench 5x5 100kg no assist so i can up the weight next week

dips 2x8,1x6 +15kg plate

incline bench , 1x8,1x7,1x6 70kg better than last week and a lot more contetrolled ,also had less spott assistance.

cable flies - 3x8 -35kg

bar pull down - 79kg 3x8 (+2kg from last bar ) i alternate bar and rope weekly

1 arm rev grip pull down, - 25kg 3x8

the vid is of my last set on dips hence only 6, felt a bit arkward as the 15kg plate is larg and i didnt have sa [propper dip belt with me just a norm belt lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

link as it wont embed,


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

arms are killing me from todays session and actually hurting my biceps too for some reason. i am going to put some de heat on them but have been hurting a after a fe sessionss, not like a doms pain but a sharp pain, hope i ahev not damaged my arms


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day of rest today and , bord of my head. hate not going to the gym i have sweet FA to do today i got weighed last night with clothes on and was 213lbs so im hopeing when i get weighed in the morning on monday , i am 204lbs at least with no clothes no water no food in my bely.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> when i get weighed in the morning on *Wednesday*


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

haha oh yeah, i think im going to give the scales to my gf to hide. it was getting riiculas last night. i jumed on then before the bath, after the bath, to see if it made a diff. after a drink. after a wee. lol i was going bannanas. will tell her to hie them untill wed.


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

good luck bro. in 2 years you can do a lot but you have decent start already.ill defo be watching this thread and see how diet goes at end .see how cut you can get. that for me is the real hard thing, plenty of big guys out there me included with a six pack under the fat lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, well i have 10 weeks of bulking left then maybee 2-3 maintaining before i cut. im about 203lbs at the moment so after the bulk i woul like to be at least 215lbs. should hit this no worries i was 210 so muscle memory should help. then woul like to drop like 15 lbs of fat , hopefully can get to a sub 10% 195lbs.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

was having a play around with the tape measure and i got a pleasant surprise even thouugh its after noon and i have ate today, my belly was down 1/2", my thigh was up 1/2" as was my calf. and bi up just under 1/2" so bi 15.4'' thigh - 25" calf 16" belly down


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, didnt get weighed today which is killing me lol. i had back and bi day today , really good worout.

wide grip pull ups - 3x7 actually went down in reps but i think it may be as im weighing more than 3 weeks ago when i started lol

deadlifts - 160kg -4x5 165kg -1x5 (start at 165k next week, got 10 weeks of cycle left want to be dl 180kg for reps )

seated low row - 77kg 3x8

pull down - 77kg 3x8

seated bi curls - 1x8,1x8,1x5 - 20kg db's

felt like i looked thicker and fuller than i usually do, have got some vids to add but the other comp is fckt at the moment so i cant bluetooth them yet. also one of the gf dl 55kg.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good sesh mate, i think you should get up to your 180 mark in that time no problem  get the vids up soon! keep up the work :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

great session today, lasts week i had to have some elp on the shouder press, this week i blasted them out so up to 75kg next week.

bb seated shoulder press - 72.5kg - 5x5

upright row - 40kg 3x8

machine lateral raises - 40kg - 3x8

rev pec dec - 66kg - 3x8

hell of a burn today on my delts and im sure im starting to look better, just in time too as just managed to get our buisnes in a new gym with great rent, and also lots of potential clients. we only need 4 clients per week to break even at the moment as they gave us a deal.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, got weighed yesterday morning and was 206lbs. thats about 9lbs in 3 and a half weeks bulking, have been on cycle 2.5 weeks of them.if i can hit 207lbs by monday then it will be 10lbs in 4 weeks i cant complain with that even thjough alot will be muscle memory from last bulk. i feel im ;looking slightly leaner and my weight on the bars are flying up. leg day today and im so much happier with my squat. got some help last week from mikex on here and i have took the advice on board and been stretching and practacing going back and not down and getting my knees right so they dont overlap my toes.

so todays session.

squat-

100kg 2x5 110kg 3x5 - 2 weeks ago i was squating 130kg but they were barely partials, today i was bum touching a box which is below my parallel by about 4''

leg press - 180kg - 3x8 actiuallyu felt sick at this point

single leg ext - 3x8- 50kg

lying ham curl - 65kg 3x8

seated calf raise - 70kg 3x8

calf raise on leg press - 155kg 3x8

just added the leg press calf raises in and really finished them off ill keep themm in from now on., ill pop up pics on monday coming.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good work on the workout and congrats on the weight gain  ! looking forward to pics mate  !


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate.

well a good chest day today

105kg - 5x5 slight help on last 1-2 of last set

dips - machine dips this weke as i forgot my dipping belt 3x8

incling -70kg 3x8 - finally got these out and quite easy considering last few weeks i have only got 6 out last 2 sets

cable flies - 35kg 3x8 will up to 40kgnext week

rope pull down - 65kg 3x8

1 arm rev grip pull downs - 25kg 3x8 will up bext week

ad its ceat meal today so me and the oter half have got pizza bases and puree with cheese and lots od toppings plus i have a creame cake and a marsbar mmmm.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

any updates mate :thumb: ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have taken pics and put them next to the last pics from 4wks ago so i will post them tomorow, so i can tell you what weught i am in each, im imagine i am around 206lbs started at around 198lbs 4 weeks ago so 10lbs in 4 wks aint bad, but will be some muscle memory some water and fat lol. the bf% looks the same, shoulders have came on and from measurements all is good chest up an ince and waist belly hips all down half an inch.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate thats good gains in 4 weeks, its took me like 4 months to put on 12lbs lol good work on getting your chest up aswell :thumbup1: im gona take some measurements tomoro morning when i get up :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im on cycle though too mate so i aim for 2lbs per week, im hopeing i can hit a good 215lbs from this cycle, still feel too small though. but im starting to get thinking abiut cutting after this. there is a few guys who my mates said were stacked, and when i seen then they were 13st 10%bf at my height , it is all an illusion, so im interested to see what i will look like . if i can hit between 215lbs (15st5lbs) and 224lbs (16st ) then i will look to drop 15- 20lbs and aim for a sub 10%bf at 200lbs (14st4). sounds alot to gain without getting fat, but 2lbs per week is doable imo when im on cycle. and its not quite like im going form 198 in the 12 weeksa as a few weeks ago i was 210lbs any way so its moree like gaining 10-14lbs in 12 weeks.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> im on cycle though too mate so i aim for 2lbs per week, im hopeing i can hit a good 215lbs from this cycle, still feel too small though. but im starting to get thinking abiut cutting after this. there is a few guys who my mates said were stacked, and when i seen then they were 13st 10%bf at my height , it is all an illusion, so im interested to see what i will look like . if i can hit between 215lbs (15st5lbs) and 224lbs (16st ) then i will look to drop 15- 20lbs and aim for a sub 10%bf at 200lbs (14st4). sounds alot to gain without getting fat, but 2lbs per week is doable imo when im on cycle. and its not quite like im going form 198 in the 12 weeksa as a few weeks ago i was 210lbs any way so its moree like gaining 10-14lbs in 12 weeks.


yeah i know your on cycle mate, well i think youve got some good size on ya and in the next 8 weeks you'l easily hit your 215lb goal, probs more imo, yeah you should cut eventually mate to see what ya got underneath and then you can get an idea on what bits you need to improve more :thumbup1: keep up the good work mate!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so some updates and some pics

todays workout was awesome, and i still feel sick from it lol

wide grip pull ups -3x8

deadlifts - 170kg - 5x5

seated low row - 77kg - 3x8

pull downs - 77kg 3x8

seated bicep db curls - 20kg db 3x8

also my gf got 5x5 at 60kg on her dl really proud she is doing really well and a guy next to us was lifting only 10kg more that her.

ok so this morning i was weighing in 208lbs (14st 12lbs).

pics


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

170kg deadlift

incase in doesnt embed


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

seated row


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

need lots more work bud tbh, i dont speak **** just tell it as it is. its not a question of just gettin on stage, its being able to compete, and to be your best that you can be!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

true mate tthat is why i am saying 2 years, still im confident ill hit 15st7 to 16st this cycle then cut donw to sub 10% at 14st, then go a good year -18months after.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hard to tell in 4 weeks but any advice or anything improoved?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

not to sure about muscle size etc but your defo getting leaner mate i can tell you that  legs look bigger too!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, i didnt think i was looking leaner but my gf reckons so also so im happier with that and its hard to see any muscle gain in 4 weeks but im up 10lbs since the first pic, but i think its all went on back and legs as usual. wish me fecking arms would grow they have been stuck at 15.5'' for ages, but my curls have went up from 12kg to 20kg db. im taking another 4 weeks till new pics so hopeing for another 8lbs by then making me making me 216lbs. my waist belly and hips are all down 1/2 and inch too


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Definetely some improvement on that back tense mate! Delts and lats look much better IMO


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers mate, i didnt think i was looking leaner but my gf reckons so also so im happier with that and its hard to see any muscle gain in 4 weeks but im up 10lbs since the first pic, but i think its all went on back and legs as usual. wish me fecking arms would grow they have been stuck at 15.5'' for ages, but my curls have went up from 12kg to 20kg db. im taking another 4 weeks till new pics so hopeing for another 8lbs by then making me making me 216lbs. my waist belly and hips are all down 1/2 and inch too


yeah mate you have leaned up, and it is around your waist, cause if you look at the second pics where your arms are up you can see the lines where your pelvic bone is in the second pic but not in the first  , your arms will get there mate just be patient! lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Definetely some improvement on that back tense mate! Delts and lats look much better IMO


x2 just looked at the pics again and theres a significant difference there mate :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

/\/\/\ WTF lol

thanks for the input lads, hopefully i will get leaner and leaner but the weight goes up


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

angle222 said:


> One of the best road movies from recent years is Kelly Reichardt's Old Joy, a minimalist indie project set in the Pacific Northwest. It is about two old friends who have grown apart but decide to take a road trip together. Were this a conventional road movie, that experience would foster rediscovery


What?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

another good seshion today.

seated bb mill press - 75kg 5x5 went up 2.5kg but will maybe up again next wk too

upright row - 45kg - 3x8

machine lateral raises - 40kg 3x8

rev pec dec - 66kg -3x8


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout mate! Wont be long till your mil pressing 100kg! Lol keep up the work 

what is tht cvnt all about tho :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ajh the spam has been removed, thanks to the mods for that lol.

cheers mate , yeah the 100kg mill press is my aim. seperation of my upper chest was very visable in the gym today which made me happy lol, and shoulders had a massive pump on them.

my aim strength wise by the end of this cycle is (5x5)

bench 130kg

squat 150kg

mill - 100kg

deads - 200kg

othere lifts im not to bothered about too much, if these 4 go up then i would have to grow, lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate good aims  what they 4 lifts at just now?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

at the moment for reps of 5x5 ( all done no failure )

squat 130kg ( but dropped down to 120kg last 2 weeks to corrcet some form will be back up next week - week after)

bench - 110kg

mill press - 75kg

deadlift - 170kg

1 rep max at a guess would be

140kg bench

160kg squat

90kg mill

220kg dead

bit of a guess , but i pulled 200kg deadlift a while back when i was only repping 140kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

beastly lifting mate, you'l get your aims in no time i can tell you that :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate will rep you for the encouragement when i spread the reps lol, i wporked out i havew 9 weeks on cycle left and im averaging 2.5lbs [per week if i drop that to 2lbs per week then have potential to hit another 18lbs which would take me to 226lbs, my start aim ws 215 - 220lbs im confident ill hit that with same bf%


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

in your pics you've definitely put size on your lats traps and quads! great work!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers mate will rep you for the encouragement when i spread the reps lol, i wporked out i havew 9 weeks on cycle left and im averaging 2.5lbs [per week if i drop that to 2lbs per week then have potential to hit another 18lbs which would take me to 226lbs, my start aim ws 215 - 220lbs im confident ill hit that with same bf%


you'l hit that weight no problem mate, if anything your bf could get lowered as it seems to have already! just keep doing what your doing as i know you put in the hard work buddy, keep it up :beer:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well if i hit a av estimate of 220lbs , so thats 12 lbs in the next 9 weeks more than do-able imo, which if im at 15%bf roughly what i am now then ill have 33lbs of fat so if i drop 20lbs i should be a very lean 200lbs, lets just see how things work though as not all thinggs go to plan


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well if that all goes to plan mate and you drop 20lbs of fat you should well easily be at about single digit BF%? im just guessing anyway  lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

goods session today legs

squats - 120kg 5x5

leg press - 180kg 3x8

1 leg ext - 52.5kg 3x8

lying ham curls- 67kg 3x8

seated calf raise - 70kg 3x8

leg press calf raise - 155kg 3x8


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

didnt really write much earlier as i was super tired, so iv had a nap lol. ok well i really concentrated on my workout today and was so hard not to get sucked into ego. the lad on the squat rack next to me was squating 150kg and was skinnier than me but was only moving like 4inces and nowhere near parrallel even, i surrficed though lol.

i think ill get 130kg out deep next week which is my best squat not long back before i corrected form and went deep sooo im happy i have got back to my best but with a much better form and soooo much deeper.

i have been checking form todday as my left leg is 1/2 inch smaller (quad) than my right.

chest day tomorrow and im really up for it, hoping to get 105kg out for reps and then up my incling from 70kg to 5kg on my incline. chest has came on lots since i started this new routine. measured my chest yesterday and was 43'' thats 2" gained in 4 weeks, could be some on my back too lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate, bet you were knackered after that!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome work mate, good job on the chest gains  ! keep up the solid work :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok good session today but it has me wrecked.

flat bench - 110kg 5x5 will keep this the same next week to get them out better as this week i struggled with the last few on last set.

dips, - forgot belt AGAIN so used machine dips.

incline bench - 75kg 3x8 may go up to 80kg next week

cable flies - 37kg 3x8 , really felt these.

push downs - 84kg 3x8 - felt these much better this week so will sticdk to this bar from now on.

1 arm rev grip pull downs - 30kg - 3x8 .

im hitting pb in everything every week whether it beby a rep or by a few kg, so really happy and starting to feel much stronger.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well done mate glad your strength is going

up! 110kg bench is a good mark mate keep the strength gains coming :thumb: !


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good to see you've stuck with the chest routine  Looks like you're progressing on it too - is the chest feeling any thicker?

With the dips, if you forget belt just hang a Dbell between your feet...make sure you're flaring elbows out and tilting forward slightly too to help bring the chest in a little more over the tri's.

Looks like it's all going to plan bud. Should be on-stage sooner than 2 years


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Good to see you've stuck with the chest routine  Looks like you're progressing on it too - is the chest feeling any thicker?
> 
> With the dips, if you forget belt just hang a Dbell between your feet...make sure you're flaring elbows out and tilting forward slightly too to help bring the chest in a little more over the tri's.
> 
> Looks like it's all going to plan bud. Should be on-stage sooner than 2 years


our dip machine is really low so have to keep my knees bent right up and cant hold the 15kg db there, i tried and my calfs just cramp lol, the machine i did it on was for wheelchair users so i just kneel and strap in and i actually feel it much better.

i always lean forward and keep elbows back but latley have been finding a stress on my shoulder joints, any idea's why or how to sort it?

im always very negative with my body i hate the way i look, i hold way too much fat and no where near enough size. but the gf says my chest is looking better, i have noticed the seperation in it is alot more visable and the lower part is looking fuller as if i actually have a difference now. so cant complain, its a great routine.

i have always been sceptical of inc but i am feeling it alot on my chest.

thanks mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just a quick add, feeling sooo fvcked off with my arms latley feel as if they are so small.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> just a quick add, feeling sooo fvcked off with my arms latley feel as if they are so small.


I'm the same mate, mine are 17 inches but I still think they look small :laugh:

Although now I'm losing fat they actually appear bigger.

What do you usually do for your arms? Do you do dips and CGBP for tri's?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> I'm the same mate, mine are 17 inches but I still think they look small :laugh:
> 
> Although now I'm losing fat they actually appear bigger.
> 
> What do you usually do for your arms? Do you do dips and CGBP for tri's?


 tris get hit hard from the presses from my benches then dips, and 2 iso on them. i just dont get my arms though. im 15 st and only 5'11'' and there are people who are 6'+ weigh less but arms are a good few inches bigger. hoping they grow this bulk. i think i have a bigger back and legs than average so i think i hold alot of weight here


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> tris get hit hard from the presses from my benches then dips, and 2 iso on them. i just dont get my arms though. im 15 st and only 5'11'' and there are people who are 6'+ weigh less but arms are a good few inches bigger. hoping they grow this bulk. i think i have a bigger back and legs than average so i think i hold alot of weight here


Yeah I get you mate, genetics I suppose.

You could try doing some super sets and drop sets etc, or if you haven't already, look into something called FST-7


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well my usual routine for biceps is heavy db curls 3sets 8 reps 20kg db's.

this is after my back which is wide grip pull ups, deads, rows, pull downs

my tri is 3x8 push downs, 3x8 1 arm rev grip pull downs, a

this is after chest which is flat bench, inc bench, dips, cable flies.

so im thinking of making it 4x8 on db curls, and adding bb curls 4x8 then cable curls dropsets to failure.

triceps making it 4x8 on thetwo exercises i have and adding in dropsets on rope push downs.

my insersions on my biceps are very close to my joint and i have long muscle bellies in them so bad for peaks


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Why not try changing the reps mate? Try going higher for a bit and see how you respond to that? That's what I'm doing atm, my current bicep routine looks like this....

Barbell curls - 3 x 15

Incline dumbell curls - 2 x 15

Preacher curls - 2 x 15

Sometimes change it round and do hammer curls instead etc. I like to chuck FST-7 in there every now and then though, the pump is unreal lol. Oh and also I like to do the odd set of cheat reps with a barbell, just chuck like 70kg on the bar and try and get like 10 reps, cheated of course but I think it's good to do every now and then.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i loike to change things up but not too often as i like to goive things a chance to work, but looking back i think i may have got the volume way too low on them.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> well my usual routine for biceps is heavy db curls 3sets 8 reps 20kg db's.
> 
> this is after my back which is wide grip pull ups, deads, rows, pull downs
> 
> ...


this gona be cable curls from the bottom cable bit or overhead curls ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

will be from the bottom mate, this is not a routine i would usually give out, but im needing new ideas so will shake it up a bit. i have been told i have good long muscle bellies in my arms which may be why i dont have great peaks, but ill see how this works


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> will be from the bottom mate, this is not a routine i would usually give out, but im needing new ideas so will shake it up a bit. i have been told i have good long muscle bellies in my arms which may be why i dont have great peaks, but ill see how this works


just try different things, for a few weeks try high reps, if that dont do it add some FST-7 in etc etc, you'l find somthing mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, just keep shocking those guns, force them into growth


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i lift quite heavy so they will grow, and i eat plenty as my weight gain shows, and bf% is not increasing , i have always said, get the whole body large and they will have to grow too, and i dont want to be in the gym for too long so make my exersices comp.

the good thing is im in a position whereas i need to catch my arms and chest up to my legs and back, id much much rather this than have to catch up my legs and back lol.

tape wise my chest is advancing, but im going to measure my arms and then not do it for another 4 weeks and see if there is any difference.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well i have been sooo busy so havent had a chance to updsate.

monday i took off and will do back and bi tomorow instead when i should be off lol, this is because we had alot of stuff for the buisness to do.

on a good not though i got a pleasent surpise today in the gym, shoulder day and was looking alot thicker.

just been buying a new car this week , we pick it up on saturday, celica gt4 300+bhp so want to get that on the rollers asap and see what figure im running exactly, but it took a supra tt so im expecting big things. i will get some pics up soon,

its my first week of hammering my bi's and tri';s with higher vol so i look forward to that.

shoulder workout today

seated shoulder bb press - 75kg 5x5

upright row - 47.5kg 3x8

machinge shoulder raises - 45kg

rev pec dec - 3x8 - 66kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so hows the business stuff going ? everything finalised yet ?

nice one on the car  i love celica gt4's! they purr like sumin else lol

good workout mate, the bb press upto 77.5 next week then ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, yeah maybee even up to 80 as the tren is kicking in bigstyle not like, im going dl later but waiting for the game to start so the gym is empty lol, i dont giver a hell bout the match lol.

yeah the car is sweet like, tuned over 300bhp but nbot sure on exact numbers but will get oit on the rollers asap, plus has a dumpvalve on , that sold it to me hahah vvvvvvv tissss.

aye buisness is going well, my old man has kindly gave us a 9k loan so we have consolidated all our out goings and only have 140 going out pm now and 2.5k left in the bank so that will cover our rent untill we build up our base more and all cash is profit.

will update later on my back but going to hammer the bi too.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

massive session today im wrecked,

wide grip pull ups - 3x8

dl - 180kg - 2x5 3x4

low row - 79kg 0- 3x8

lat pull down - 80kg 3x8

db curls - 20kg db - 3x8

30kg ez bar super slows - 3x8

cable curls- drop sets

arms are kkilling. but its my bday this friday and im all set for a massive pig out, bbq. so working hard


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers mate, yeah maybee even up to 80 as the tren is kicking in bigstyle not like, im going dl later but waiting for the game to start so the gym is empty lol, i dont giver a hell bout the match lol.
> 
> yeah the car is sweet like, tuned over 300bhp but nbot sure on exact numbers but will get oit on the rollers asap, plus has a dumpvalve on , that sold it to me hahah vvvvvvv tissss.
> 
> ...


lmao i should do that actually! ha when matches are on head down  lol wat was the score anyway ?

nice one, cant beat a wee dumpvalve :thumb: !

thats good, very kind of him, least youve got everything sorted and a base for your finances, hope all goes well and gives you a good profit!

good session mate, when ya think you'l hit 200kg  ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well i will hit 180kg again next week and hopefully get all 5x5 out, then week after 185kg, so aiming for 190kg in next 5-6 weeks. that will lead me to week 10 ish of cycle , i would have 2 more weeks left then but stays in system a while so may hit it in next 10 weeks, as the progression has slowede right down lol, thought i was going to be sick when doing them yesterdaay, this time next year i want to be able to dl 220kg for 20 reps. just from something con wrote once about it being a good sign of tru strength.

im makjing today my chest and tri instead of legs as this week has been mixed up lol, so will keep bench at 110kg this week as i didnt get them out as easy as id like last week but go to 115kg wnext week


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate good plans, 220 dl for 20 would be insane mate hope you get it! Which im sure you will 

hope the benching goes smoothly!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

220kg for 20 reps would be fvcking immense mate, seriously. Good luck


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye will be a while yet till i hit 220kg for 20, im dl tiomorow again so will try for 182.5 as last week i only got 4 on the last 3 sets and dont want to go up too much to the point i fail majority of the reps.

i get weighed tomorow so hopeing for 212lbs ( 15st2 ) but dont think i have hit that as i had alcohol on friday with it being my bday and missed a legs session, but only 1 in a good 6 months so wont worry to much as it was my bday. had a barby though so lots of food in me. went shopping this weekend for some t-s and already struggling to get tops to fit i have had to buy xl's in most of them happy but still a pain looking for clothes.

i did do my chest session but never poped it up,

flat bench - 110kg 4x5 , 1x4 ( last week i was helped on the last 2 of last 2 sets, this week i got them all out except very last one as i clipped the rest on way down and put me off. will go for 115kg next week.

dips - machine dips

incline - 77.5kg 3x8

cable flies - 40kg i think lol

did extra set on tri's and added in drop set at end hopeing to force them to grow,

measuerd calf yesterday , and is up to 16.25 lean, is good as was only 15'' when started , funny as i never hold any fat on my lower leg. 3 more weeks till next pics and hope to be 15st 8 by then ( 218lbs ),

on a great note, me and the gf got the contract at the gym and are the only ones in there so exclusive, woo lets hope we make some cash now.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done mate, and congrats on the contract!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dont worry about a drink if its been like 6 months! i was the same, hadnt drank since new year untill last weekend (grandads 60th weekend) and had a few last night to drown some sorrows so thats acceptable imo..

good workout and congrats on the contract! when do yous start with clients ? or do you need to find them yourselfs ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well was shoulder day today as i have swappd days around to fit in some stuff ihave to get done this week. i get my new sleeve started this week, wed afternoon cant wait for that.

ok the workout

seated mill press - 77.5kg 5x5 ( defo 80kg next week )

upright row - 50kg - 1x8 1x6 1x5

machine lateral raises - 45kg 3x8

rev pec dec - 66kg 3x8 ( will up these next week )

shrugs - 90kg 3x10, on machine thing, but really concentrated them and felt them good.

back day tomorow , and look forward to hitting dl again, have been getting a few comments about my back so think its coming along well, always been a strong part on me.

me and the gf are making sure we get up for our morning cardio as we have only been making 2 out of 4 lol, love my lie in's well 9am. but want to make sure i limit fat gains. i forgot to get weighed this morning and had a drink so never nothered, try to remember tomorow

as for the contract , yeah iot as case of we go get out own clients, but the manager seems helpfull and asked if we would cover some hours for her if she is stuck so we saiid yeah, she thinks it should be more than acheivable to get 10 clients each , and most will go for 2-3 per week, if i take that as a average and say 10 x 2 times per week at 25ph then its like 1k per week as a company between me and ash.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout mate shoulder strengths coming along nicely i see!

that will be good if you can get those clients and at least the manager is decent and not a total cvnt! lol did you say the gym charges you rent to do your pt'ing in there ? is it alot for it ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Warren, I don't mean to put a downer on things and don't know what area is like that you live in but my advice is plan to get by on earning as little as poss. Don't get your hopes up at grand a week. Fingers crossed for you though 

Its a fkin tough business but if you're good it'll shine through and you'll do fine. Best advice for other PT's - keep it simple n do stuff that you know works - NOT just the latest craze. Your client retention rates will smash any competitors then


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Warren, I don't mean to put a downer on things and don't know what area is like that you live in but my advice is plan to get by on earning as little as poss. Don't get your hopes up at grand a week. Fingers crossed for you though
> 
> Its a fkin tough business but if you're good it'll shine through and you'll do fine. Best advice for other PT's - keep it simple n do stuff that you know works - NOT just the latest craze. Your client retention rates will smash any competitors then


yeah mate, well we are the only pt's in the gym and its a large chain gym so fingers crossed. it is in a (how to put it) ''better off'' area of newcastle. 1k per week between us is our long term aim, but from talking to other pt's in the area but in other gyms they seem to manage to get 30hours per week at £25 and have a lot more competion. but we have said we only need to make the equivilent of min wage and we are happy as we have low out goings and wpould make tht in a gym but have a boss rather than self employed.

we have said if we can get just 10 hours, not clients but hours each per week then it will be ok as it will be £250 each per week but we have joint acc anyway so like £500 pw for us as a household. is the equivilent to 24k pa or 12k each ie min wage. we are confident we can make it succsessfull, but will take time, we are putting on classes too.

the manager has gave us a decent plan , she will offer us as many hours as possible spare work and also classes, she will giove us £15 ph for every class we take and are both spinn instructers and circuit. there is a boxing outfit there which is good as i have my teaching quall in that.

however we know this will not be easy under any circumstance, good thing is we are only having to 600 per month for both of us where as the other gyms ask for 600 each rent.

thanks for th input adam, how do you find getting clients where you are? have you muchj competition in your gym?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so did chest and tri today which was a bot of a mistake as shoulders were still sore, but have my tattoo tomorrow so worked around that.

flat bench - 112.5kg - 2x5 2x4 1x3. ( not the best but i did go up by 2.5kg )

machine dips - 3x8

incline bench - 77.5kg- 3x8

cable flies - 39kg - 3x8

push downs - 84kg - 4x8

1 arm rev pull downs - 30kg 3x8

drop set rope pull downs

tri are fecking killing me, sooo sore.

oh got weighed on a empty stomach this morning and was 211lbs, not the 212lbs i was hopeing for , only gained 1lbs this week , but not bad as last week was very hit and miss due to my bday bbq etc etc.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate, dont worry about not hitting the 212lbs, 1lb gain is gains mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

true mate, was only my 5th jab this week so still have 7 weeks left after this , even if i hit 1lbs per week i will hit 218 ( 15st8 ) but im confident i can hit 2lbs most weeks form here on as i made best gains around weeks 6-8 last time so if i hit 2lbs, even just 3 of them weeks and 1lbs the other 4 then i will bne around 221lbs. so looks like im on course for what i wanted on this cycle. still hopeing to make 2lbs pw and get to 225lbs but not to dis heartened if i dont. im really looking forwrd to cutting now, im staying lean ish for a bulk , tyhink im around 13-15% at the moment and will be good to drop 10-20lbs of fat and see whare i am then.

day off the gym today and going for my tattoo, got 2 hours booked in today so will try put some pics up later of it.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

See mate sometimes you just gotta stand back and look, your gona get there either way 

Nice one mate what tattoo you getting? Def get some pics up :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

getting a sleeve of hell done, had first session 2 hours, got like 1/6 of my arm done but has so much detail in, got the devils head at the moment, the guy was talking about brining a claw into it and im thinking of putting a upside down stone cross in his claw but made of stone and cracking and crumbleing, then below a scene of the gates ansd skulls and hell

havent trained today, will be training tomorow and sat instead.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds sweet mate! any pics  ?.. what you training tomoz and sat ? i should be getting my first tattoo in the next couple of days  lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im looking for the lead now to get it put on. i think im going to take a few pics tonite of me too as im feeling fat and out of shapoe so i need to have a look to see where i am goiing. i wont put them up as im puttong some up 4 weeks afetr last ones which is still a couple weeks time.

what you looking to get? pout thought into it as i got mine young and im now gettiong my tribal lasered off lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff and looking forward to the new pics :thumb: ..

gona get 4 chinese symbols up the right side of my abs, each one will meen, love beauty strength and honor  lol and im def sure i want this! been thinking for months about tattoos lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

as long as you know you want it and certain you will in a few years, im getting the tribal off as it was a fad, my new sleeves im getting as the subject is meaningfull toi me , im not anti love etc etc just anti religious, bible basher etc etc.

this is my first sitting, and also my new car the gt4.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah im certain, mines means something to me for each of the words, love - love my family and gf, beauty - my gfs beautiful, strength - cause i want some! lol, and honor - a way to live by..

that is some detail in that mate holy fvck! i was gona get an arm tat but tbh i want my arms bigger before i get it lol

car look sexy to  !


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how long you been with your gf? if any one asks say its for the beuty of life that way iof it ever went wrong then you dont look silly, if she asks telll her its for her lol keep her sweet. haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tbh my i acc just made that up there :lol: just wanted a decent reason so i dont sound daft lol i just think they are nice words to have on me lol instead of pointless ones, and to answer the relationship, 1 year 1 month and going strong  lol thats good for me i tells ya!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well had a really bad pip in my leg today was killing and i c an hardly bend my leg so i decided to do rack pulls instead of not doing them at all,

i have to say im quite impressed with them, although they take out the legs in the exercise i could lift more with the back and that is what my primary aim was. i felt it lots more on my back.

wide grip pull ups - 3x8

rack pulls - 180kg 1x5, 200kg 4x5

low row - 79kg 3x8

lat pull down - 80kg 3x8

db curl - 20kg 3x8 ( may go to 22kg next week )

ez barbell curl - 30kg - super slows

cable curl - drop set till failure

good back work out, and i may keep the rack pulls in for the future, think my arms may be growing too, hoprfully, but got another 2 weeks till i measure


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good session mate. I hate rack pulls personally, I can actually do more on normal deads than I can on the rack lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i just felt them so much more on my back, im going to start a thread to see what people think, as after the whole ''wraps'' debate, the point i liked was the whole '' use wraps as you aim is to work the back so work it, now if i can work my back heavier and harder but take out my legs should i as its my back im trying to stimulate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good back sesh mate, never tried rack pulls myself, duno how to do them tbh :lol: maybe one day i'l give them a go! lol 200kg is some weight for just using your back!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

they are just deads but from sa slightly raised platform, so im lifting from about 6'' hoger than usual, it takes the legs out of the equasion a bit so i felt rather than the normal order i would feel ie

dl - phase 1 - hams , phase 2 - back phase 3- traps ( order i usually feel )

rp - is just back and traps then back on way down lol

just the way i feel it, personally i think i could rp maybe 250kg for 1, as im sure i could dl 225kg


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you should give them a try mate especially the deads once your leg is better and capture that sh1t on vid :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL DIDNT REALISE YOU HAD A JOURNAL

lol at 1st page every one saying work on chest thay all need to work on the lot lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> LOL DIDNT REALISE YOU HAD A JOURNAL
> 
> lol at 1st page every one saying work on chest thay all need to work on the lot lol


 cheers for poping in, i know, i need alot more size yet. hopeing to be 16st or ther abouts after this cycle, then shift some of my flab. im 5'11 so 16st still aint much. i still dont think even for my height i look even close to what i weigh. there is some update pics after 4 weeks on, on pg 7 or 8 maybe 9 lol. but im i just done jab 5 and up 11lbs , seem to be keeping water off and fat so seems to be going right direction.

thanks again for dropping in, keep coming i can use all the help.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

may have to train legss tomorow instead of today due to a major fvck up. ecking loan company was meant to send out papers after saying they have approved te loan and when i rcive the papers i will just need to send proof and then all done, instead they sent me a letter saying get my proof ready as one on their brokers will in touch, so looks like they lied, they have not given me the loan but are ooking for it, fvckers. so nee dto wait n till my dad rings with some details.

stress will not be helping me , i usually loose weight when i get stressed, and im finding it hard not to go get lashed


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im 5.5 and should be 16stn after this blast but im watery and fat lol

up 11lb? then you heading in the right direction mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep calm and carry on :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just keep it calm mate, dont threat all will sort its self just wait


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers guys, hard not to get stressed.

yeah jim i think i will need to hit at least 18stn lol nightmare!!

i cant stop comparing myself to other people when im at the gym lol, its doing my head in, constantly asking my gf , how much bigger than me is he, how far away from that size am i etc etc, thing is alot of the time my gf says im bigger, she reckons i have body issues, she says i look bog but hard to beleive when 90% guys on here are twicde the sze of me lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just been talking to the gf about the whole ''me comparing my self to people'' thing and was looking at some pics of people who ar natty , weigh a shed load less etc etc but i think stoll loook bigger than me. does anyone else ever feel like just fckng off training? the difference between me training and not is about 3st and 1-2% bf increase, but on the looks not much changes really.

just feel im gettimng nowhere with this , stressed to hell


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

oh and on that note, when i didnt train i ate what i anted drank when i wanted and seen my mates alot more. taining i stick to my diet have drank 2 times in last 6 months and last time had a night out on lash with lads was xmass time


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

as some of you may seen in my ''ever think of quitting'' thread, motavation is hard atthe moment, scales are up think i will be 213lbs tomorow, think my rms are up to around the 16'' mark but still dont look any different even though this cycle im up 11lbs, driving myself crazy

think im gunna go for some feck of big lifts tomorow and try blast some motavation in me, maybe a 220kg rack pull, i managed 200kg last week. and starting 5x5 on pull ups as im weak on them


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the input, i do that on the main lifts 5x5 and love addingt weight on even if its 1.25 kg, got my bb bench up form ( never done bb ) 80kg to 112.5 in 5 weeks. it probelm isnt growing as im gaining well and bf% seems to be same inches are up problem is on the pics it doesnt look it lol.

have a look around page 7-8 some where is my update pics. you see what imean lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

go6t two more weeks untill pics and decided to do measurements then too, cant wait to cut some fat after this cycle and see what i actually have under, not looking to get roipped ie 5-6% but ill be happy with 10% then bulk again. i never seem to gain much fat when i bulk so may keepit 9off

anyone think i should wat a few weeks before cutting as i will be going ckd , dont want to drop muscle, i will stay on a low dose of test however, got clen and t3 available too


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok havent loged on in a while as i have been sorting this buisness out and car etc etc, looks like the gt4 is gone, but have opted for a rx8 231ps ,

shoulder day today,

seated shoulder press - 80kg 5x5 ( finally got the 8-0 out woohoo )

upright row - 50kg 3x8

lateral raises - 45kg 3x8

rev pec dec - 70kg 3x8

good session im happy with it, cant wait to easure my arms and see if they are growing yet, fvcking stubborn things.

how ever my shoulders are comming on really well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good session mate! congrats on the 80kg mil press!.. the lateral raises, cables ? and how come you hadto get rid of the gt4 ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

they are done on a proper macine mate.

ah the gt4 was getting bought through the loan and now we are getting it on finance, it is too old for finance so went with a rx8, still its newer les milage and still quick, its 0-60 in 6.2, and i may turbo it after a while but starting to swap the parts for carbon fiber once we get it. bonnet boot, then doors, strip it out but keep te nice inside lol

side not i was 213lbs on monay


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see,

ah cool mate, i think rx8's look smart as fook! lol it got the suicide doors ? or just a 3 door one?, sounds good mate got it all planned out! lol although now i hate carbon fiber :lol: used to like it on the hood of a car but now it just looks gay lol just slap a few vynals on and your jamming :thumb: lol

how much a gain is that from last time? i cant really remember lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

see most chaves stick carbon on there corsa to LOOK fat, but the real reason is i can drop a good 25kg in doors , hood, boot, etc etc

2lbs up

hoping to be 215lbs next week and then im getting close to my aim, on a night im hitting 220lbs no bother, will be good to strip down to 200lbs and shift some of this fat i have, getting me so bummed when i look how fat i am at the monment


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see buddy..

nice one, you'l get there dont worry :thumb: and you aint fat mate trust me your far from it


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just thought id pop up a note on my gf, since she started training with me she dropped all the cardio she was doing and started with weigt training. her waist legs etc etc has all came in and a loss of oer all 6" . she is now benching 30kg , shoulder press 27'5kg (seated bb ), squating 50kg, and dl 72.5kg ( going for 75kg tomorow)

i think these are great considering her weight is down from 128-124lbs and she has only been weight training a few weeks.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats good mate give her a pat on the back* for me  getting closer to my fecking deadlift :lol:

*SIDE! jokes lol


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tell the gf well done too stick at it

What colour of rx? 1.3 or 1.5? The wee rotary engines drink the juice lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

1.5? only heard of the 1.3 but due to the rotary engine , makes it a 2.6 as like having 2x 1.3 engines.

its the 231bhp r3, ( that will change when i get some cash in ), problem is mazda have tuned it so well there is feck all in terms of little things that will gain bhp. whereas on a average car, a mani, exhaust, intake throttle bodies etc etc may add bhp on this mazda have it spot on, me tampering will only feck it , so will turbo it or supercharge it next year.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok back and bi day today

not the best im getting a pain in my back so had t stop half way trough on rack pulls

wide grip pull ups - 2x5 1x3 with 5kg adedd 1x2 no weight

rp - 140- 1x5, 160- 1x5, 180 - 1x5, 200 - 1x5 then had to stop.

low row - 81kg - 3x8

lat pull down - 80kg 3x8

db curls - 22kg 2x8 1x5, 20kg 1x4

ez bar - 30kg super slows 3x8

drop sets on cables

added some grip work and trap work in,

shrugs - 50kg db - 3x8

50 kg - hold for as long as possible


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout, hope the back pain subsides soon, at the bottom you wrote 50Kg - hold for as long as possible.. what do you meen by this mate?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my grip is rubbish and forearms are just over 13" so i have just started to add some work in for them, just holding a 50kg db in each hand for as long as i can.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see, enjoying the rack pulls more now i take it aswell ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah just got major pi$$ed off today with my back shooting pains. got my wide grip oull ups out good though im gunna do 3x5 ech week and keep adding weight until i can d them no problem. then drop the weight down and up reps. got like 6 weeks left then start to lower carbs, really cant wait untill i start to cut and see what i look like lean


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i might start doing that with the pull ups, mines are really sh1t lol was gona do 5x5 with them but 3x5 sounds better  lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate my plan today was 5x5 but then got tired lol, though ahhh 3x5 untill my strength gets better lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i know how you feel lol i was aiming for 5x5 today but once i got 2 on my 3rd set i went and got 5 on the fourth and fot fvck this lol!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well im off tomorow as gf is getting her sleeve started. and still trying to sort out car, million diff things happernin and going wrong at the moment.

but bench on sat hoping to blast out 115kg on bench. chest is really hinkening up since taking that routine adam gave me. still lagging behind alot though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet wat she getting ? sounds like youve found the perfect gf mate! she loves to train, likes cars and tattoes  and obv she must be hot! lol

nice one, it'l catch up mate dont worry :thumbup1:

btw what could i do on a ham/calves day ? gona start doing hams on a day of its own  but aint got a clue what i could do ! lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

she is getting a fallen angel down her arm out of clouds with other angels catching it, withe a script saying , '' not all who wander are lost'' . her famly is religious and she is not so her way of saying , just because she doesnt ffollow religion doesnt mean she is on the wring side of the tracks''

yeah she is hot, out of my leauge lol, in real life i dont get on with new people, im a bit of a cvnt lol not many people get my humour and im pretty straight talking . and very opiniated so guess im lucky she likes d1ckheads lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds like it could be pretty sweet the tat  ,

lol i know what ya meen, some folk dont get my sense of humor sometimes lol its a cvnt i'l tell ya!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

she got it done tody , she sat better than i did lol, you have yours booked in yet? ill pop a pic up of it later.

im back in the gym tomorow night , we have to drive to carlisle to sign some forms for the car ill take pics too. were gunna get te wheels refurbised in satin black and order a carbon bonnet an spoiler, then few weeks get te boot. then its a case of saving up s the doors are expensive in cf.

im tatt is healed now pretty much so im going to go get anoter 2 hours donw next week.

plus i get pics one on monday , new comparison pics, i will put all three up

first pic i was 198lbs

second 4 weeks later/and ago i was 208

this mon i hope to be 215lbs.

so 17lbs in 8 weeks if i it my 2lbs aim this week, 7 of them on cycle. with 5 weeks left on cycle. my aim was between 15.5 st and 16st so hoefully i will knock that out the park.

if im 217lbs i would be over the moon, if i get 2lbs pw and it 225lbs id be fvcking ecstatic.

starting to plan my diet for the cut now, thinking ill take 2 weeks after my blk to slowly slowly lower carbs and then usure if i will hit a keto then carb cycle or just straight into carb cycle. i will be keeping a low dose of test throughout my cut and then coming off for a while after te cut. hopefully i will be able to go into a very clean lean bulk after the cut and have a bt of a rebound which im hoping will counter act te effects of comming of the gear.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok chest s3ession today and was pants, my gym was shut for the athletic gran prix ( on bbc lol ) so had to use a the leisure instead. weights and machines were terrible. apart from the oly bars there was no other so unless you do oly bar for curls then no curls.

flat bench - worked way up to 115kg for 2, then sets of 100kg. we have been over carlisle today signing the car finance so i only had a shake in me all day, may be why strength is down

dips - machine no dipping station lol

inclinge 3x8 80kg

cable flies - 3x8

tri - on weird bar thing rope, then 1 arm

just ll over the place today but still sore so will do for now . back to my norm gym tomorrow.

have got pics of ash tattoo, and our new car, so will post thm up later. also with progres pics, i know i was meant to wait one more week, but really feeling terrible and need to make sure im not declining.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet it sounded like her tat would look smart, aint booked mines got no cash for it just now lol aint really bothered tbh, will get it done eventually.. Sweet mate looking forward to the pics  , you'l hit your targets mate dont worry! We all have off days with workouts from time to time dont worry mate, still awesome benching!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, fet lik $hite benching to me, felt weak as hell, but then something strange appened today

i mised 2 weeks leg training for diff reasons, and then today blasted my pb by a mile

best was 120kg deep 5x5 today i done

sqauts - 120kg- 2x5 , 130kg- 1x5, 140kg- 1x5, 150kg 1x3 feck nahs where it came from

leg press - 185kg 3x8

single leg ext - 52.kg 3x8

lying ham curls - 67kg 3x8

seated calf raise - 70kg 3x8

leg press cal raises - 160kg 3x8

will get pics uptonight if i get time, get weighed tomorow so hopeing to be 215lbs


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great squatting man, strong bastard!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, i still feel weak as feck, im aiming for 175kg for reps in the next couple months. i felt like these were not my max effort and if i had of ramped up from igher may got more out. may try warm up , then sets of 5 with 120,130,140,150, and then 160. see how i do .

rack pull should be back up this week too , get maybe 210kg out and bench will be a full sets and reps with 115 this next week after my horrid sesh last nite with no food in me. will get it to 120kg in next 2 weeks. would love to do my 1rep max, i got 2x120kg out after a few sets of 115kg and no food or energy so would love to take a day and try them all


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats great squatting mate! well done.. re 1RM, why dont you try a 1RM day when youve finished your cycle ? just a bit of fun at the end kindov thing  ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i might do, but then i thin well makes no difference to me as im not that bothered how strong i am, mainly ego. nice when people in the gym are grunting and shouting over a pants bench then my missus out lifts lol

knowing my luck ill injure my self, shoulder press should hit 82.5 may even try 85kg.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao yeah i know what thats like, guy on here stevens trains at my gym and he was telling me of some skinny kid squating on the smiths machine with a p1ss pussy weight yelling like ronnie coleman "lightweight baby" :lol: obv its light weight there fvcking none on the bar! lol

if it dont really bother you then it dont matter, i aint to bothered about my strength its my size i want lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

woohoo, 215lbs today so chuffed about that, have 5 weeks left and if i can hit 1lbs per week which im confident i should do more, i will reach 220lbs (15st10) . when i first started bulking at end of oct beg of nov i was 180lbs so 40lbs since then and lower bf%.

would have been more if i didnt have a drinking sesion around xmass and take 6 weeks out to do the pt course, i lost 12lbs when i done the pt course.

hopeing i will look bigger when i cut , think i can get sub 10 % at 14st


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats ace mate well done! Dont beat yourself up about xmas and the pt course, youve got here now so all is good  i think youl hit more than that tbh most weeks your probs gona hit 2lbs so you should at least get 223-225 minimum


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, im just uploading the comparison ics now along with the car and my gf tattoo. so keep an eye out and gve me some critique if ya get a cance cheers


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

No probs mate  and sweet man il be keeping an eye out!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok first pics 8 wks ago, second 4wks ago, third are tonight .

weights are 198lbs - 207lbs - 215lbs

17lbs i have gained so far, 5 weeks left on cycle, want to push for another 10lbs.











im pretty happy , i think my bf% is around the same so 17lbs without upping bf% is great.

just uploadsing gf new tattoo and our new car

please give feedback good or bad, and neg will be used


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

gf tattoo, the shading is not fin but i will keep updating when each it is done.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the new car



cant wait to pick it up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

On my iphone atm so cant really see your progress pics good so will comment on them tomorrow and give some cnc, gfs tattoo looks good and the car looks orgasmic  much better looking than a gt4!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

in reality mate the gf s orgasic and the car is good lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol i bet so indeed! But i aint seen your gf Lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well, im planning for my first ceat meal in 3 weeks now, was meant to be last friday but asley started the keto and wanted to wait 14days to let herself get into it properly, so this weekend is mince and dumplings, and a homemde chocolate cake. my bf#5 seems to have stayed in check so im appy to treat myself.

still soo eagear to see what i look like at sub 10%, i have been aroung 12% before but weighed around 11st,hopefully i can hit 8-9% and still be 200lbs plus (14st 4 +)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

shoulder day today.

started with bb seated shoulder press and had the seat out of position, and strggled with 80kg , once i found out i had the seat to far forward i corrected it and started again lol.

bb shoulder press -- 80kg -4x3... corrected seat 4x5 at 80kg

upright row -- 50kg 3x8

machine lateral raises -- 50kg 3x8

rev pec dec -- 2x8 at 68kg 1x8 at 70.5kg

anyone got opinons on my latest pics? much difference? anything standing out as a weak point ? or anything improoving?

mucheasier to know so i can correct any training thats not working, adams chest routine e gave me seems to be working i can start to see diference in my chest in pics

( 1 page back if anyone wants a look)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout there mate nice mil pressing..

i just checked the pics out that im now on the proper comp and not the phone lol, defo growing, shoulders look bigger in the front double bi shot and legs look alot bigger calves mainly but quads to, also i think youve actually leaned out tbh you look much much leaner than in your first shot, chest routine must be working as i can see a difference in there from the start  so all is good!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, reps fr the iput. i got waist measured today and belly etc etc and have gained 1/2" so not sure how im leaner but bigger waist lol, deadlifts and squats may have somthing to do with this.

back day today so going for more reps on weighted pull ups, and got rack pulls too so that should be fun.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

left workout untill tomorow as we had shed loads to do , and pick the car up tomorow.

im all up for pull ups tomorow tough, i think i need to just keep adding weight. and get as many as i can out


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

No problem mate, you could have gained more back muscle and have a thicker back now which might meen the bigger measurement?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well picked up the car today and love it, it goes like hell. one lad i know, who drives a del sol ( what i use to drive) was saying its too slow. he obv has never driven it as i had a teg engine in my sol and this thing would leave it standing. had to keep slowing down as i just couldnt tell it was that fast it seemd like i was dordaling but id look and have to drop speed .

ok well racks were taken today in gym so trained chest instead. quite confused latley as last 2 weeks my strength has stalled and seems to be going down, im going to make a thread on it today.

flat bench - warm up - (2x5 60kg, 2x5 80kg) then 2x5 100kg, 3x3, 110kg,

2 weeks ago i done 5x5 at 110kg

dips - 3x8 bw + 15kg

incline 3x7 - 80kg

cable flies - 3x8 - 42kg

tricep bar pulldowns - 3x8 - 90kg

over hed rope pull downs - 70kg 3x8

1 arm rev grip pull downs - burn outs


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good that the car is enjoyable!

still a good session mate, gutter the strength is going down a bit, it should bounce back up soon enough!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well back and bi day today and another great session, rack pulls shot up.

wide grip pll ups - 3x5 bw +5kg

rack pulls - 180kg -1x5, 220kg-2x5, 225kg-1x5, 230kg-1x3 ( ecstatic with these )

low row - 81kg 3x8

lat pull down - 85kg 3x8

started bi but elbow was painfull and i had to stop, however i measured them and in 4 weeks i have gaind early half an inch. now 16", so happy for nbow but will keep pushing on and aim for fraction of an inch at a time.

latley i hav been getting more and more ready for my cut, have looked at people lots lighter but due to being lean i feel thy look so much bigger ( even though the gf disagees ) she thinks i think people are bigger than me who are accoding to her much smaller. then oi see people musch heavier but with similar or higher bf% and they dont look as big and others, strange illusion with bf so really looking forward to getting bf% into single figures, and keeping it around 10% max from then on.

also got next part of tatt done today, claw crushing a stone cross thats been pulled off the beads, looks great of i say so myself and will start putting it all together next session.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

great sesh mate well done, thats some good rack pulls!

you look good either way mate and youve leaned out so dont threat

sounds sweet mate nice one 

ohh and great news the arms have grew!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, yeah, was good as gateshead football team were training at same time and just outlifting ashley, she did rack pulls today for first today as her hams were tight and got 80kg. on of there defenders was dl 70kg with a struggle , thought thats my girl way to show them.

wanting 250kg out on rack pull and going for 160kg squat tomorow will record it and pop it up on here tomorow with tatt pics.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao they must have been gutted!

Nice one mate youl get there, looking forward to pics of the tat!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok havnt updated in a few days, i have had a few days off over the week end. my mate came back from new zeland and only here for few days so we decided to go have a night out. got drunk came home ad ad a kebeb pizza, and a coclate cake with double cream. then hungoer all day sunday so had a indian to get over it lol. still i hit my 217lbs target this morning, didnt think i would as when i drink i drop weight.

back to eating right today, and after a think i have decided i will stop my dbulk after week 10 not 12, so should still hit 220lbs, i have 2 weeks left to get 3lbs. im starting to feel very fat and nt happy, cant wait to get lean.

a good note from this weekend was its was the firts time i have seen alot of my mates since jan and the onslaught i got was crazey. everyone of them accused me of steroids, i know it ma seem daft but thats a good thig to me as if tey hadnot of noticed then im doing something wrong lol. a few of the ''what we thought were biger lads'' were out and i was so surprised at how small they actually were lol, lads i have always thought oh aye'big dave''

so a reall push to hit training hard.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

glad you enjoyed yoursel mate, whats the reason behind the stopping at week 10 ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just feel im too fat and really want to see some of this mass i have gained, its hard to see at 15%bf. plus looking forward to the rebound gains.

my tren runs out at week 10 also and dont want to hae to buy more for high doeses although will run it through cut at low dose.

con mentioned something about growing during diet and going to pm him and try follow what he says to the t.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see mate, well hopefully all should go to plan! have you thought about your cut diet atall ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye mate got a thread up on loosing weight, keto or carb cycle its caled, not sure what protocol to follow yet.

want to get lean but not at the cost of muscle


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know what you meen mate, hopefully youl find the best altetnative to achieve what you want


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just researcing lots at the moment, plenty people say tey grow when they are on diet but obv they pay for guys to train them aswell a sthere own knowledge so i need to carry on researching.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well i know that some folk cycle while cutting as there is a lad on here raptor whos doing it just now and that may be how they maintain/grow?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah well im unsure weather i should just drop carbs slightly and up cardio until i start to lean up, or cut properly and strip right down

legs day today and great sesion

squats - 130kg x5, 140kg x5, 145kg x5, 150kg x5, 160kg x2

leg press - 185kg -1x8, 190kg - 1x8, 195kg- 1x8

1 leg, leg curl - 55kg 3x8

lying ham curl - 70kg -3x8

seated calf raise - 70kg 3x10

leg pres calf raise- 160kg 3x10

here is a vid of 160 squat











incase it doesnt embed there is link.

gf rec at bottom of rep 1 but nly got 2 anyway.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

great sqautting mate well done! that your heaviest squat yet ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate i always go up every week in all my main lifts either by kg or rep, althogh last 2 weeks failed in the bench. on advancing, i felt really good n the squat today and should have got more reps out i think my mind stoped me more than anything but will smash it next week. got 2 weeks bulking left and want 170kg out by then. going to take a caffine and have a good feed before tomorows chest session and tey smash through to 120 on last set again.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good plan mate! hope all goes accordingly :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

k chest day today and i did much better, untill my elbow started killing, luckily i had already worked chest so just missed a week on triceps.

flat bench -(60kg-2x15 warmup) 100kg x5, 105kg x5, 110kg x5, 115kg x4, 120kg x1

dips, bw +20kg - 2x8 ( elbow hurting)

incline - 80kg 3x8

flies - 37kg 3x8 ( lower weight than normal but i hel more upright and less cheat)

no tricep work as hurting like hell and going to rest it.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work with the benching warren! Get someone to vid that sh1t next time


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, havent been on here much latley have had to get lots sorted for the business. and aso had a bit of an injury to the arm, seems to be tennis elbow but gong to get t strapped up.

had back and bi today ad had to go light but upped reps a bit, last week of so called '' bulk'' and routine is having a very very slight shake up next week as we start in the new gym so will have new plates and machines to explore and unortunatley lose some i usually use.

ok back and bi today,

wide grip chins - 3x5 +5kg 1x5 +10kg 1x10-bw

full deads - 140 - 2x20 160- 2x10

pull overs - 3x10

hammer curls - 14kg db 4x10

had to keep it really light but still had a good burn so better than not training.

have decided as of next week im only going to weigh myself every 4 weeks, i have kept same macros but changed to less meals and stopping carbs after post post wo meal , and added in 30 mins light cardio after weights, this way i can carry on bulking but still increase fat loss, i may only gain 1lbs per week instead of my 2 but i will be geting bigger and leaner .


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

is this the business starting in the new gym or just somewhere to train new?

was the light session for the elbows sake? and sounds good you should lean out and grow/maintain with that :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its the work gym , but we have decided we may go traveling next year ( joys of being self employed), so could save the £2 four times per week by training at work gym, £8 per week for a year will be around £400 exxtra to take.

will be good to train in the work gym too to sow people we practice what we preach!

our big thing is we dont do fad diets and beach body workouts, so will be nice to show we dont just gget them squating but we do too.

elbow was achy hence the light seshion but wrapped it for todays chest seshon and was much better

bench - 100kg x5, 102.5kg x5, 105kgx5, 110kg x4, 110kg x 3 then finished it with 38kg db's burnout

dips, 3x8 bw +20kg

inc - 80kg - 1x8, 1x6, x1x5

flies, 35kg 3x8

tri push downs, 3x8 -90kg

1 arm rev pull downs - 20kg - 3x15

much happier with this today, and look forward to changing my routine around next week, we will be keeping most of it the same just changing the odd thing.

some exersices we are thinking of adding are-

bb rows

pull overs

decline bench

pull ups

over ead tri ext

add a few in if you have any suggestions!!

on a side note , ashley got her bench to 40kg this week, so she is doing great

bench - 40kg

dead - 80kg

squat- 60kg

seated oh press - 30kg

so her strength is comming on brilliant


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one! any idea of where you would go travelling?

good work with the benching being back up mate!

as for the exercises to add in, i switched to decline recently and my strength on it is insane! i struggled with 65kg on flat before and on monday just gone i pushed out 5 easyish reps, dont know if that is strength naturally or not but felt ace! lol

awesome work with your gf mate tell her well done :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry all for the lack of upddates, have beed ridiculasly busy.

ok well we have changed the routine around a bot to shock the body as i was hitting platues on mos exercises, so

shoulders

seated bb press - 5x5

seated ;llateral raises - 3x10

front raises - 3x10

rv pec dec - 3x10

back and bi

wide grip pull ups - 5x5

rack pulls - 3x10

bb rows - 3x10

rv grip pull downs - 3x10

hammer curls - 3x10

curls - burn out

chest and tri

flat bench - 5x5

decline bench - 3x10

cable flies - 3x10

skull crushers - 3x8 super seted with close grip bench 3x8

push dopwns - burn out

legs

squats - 10x10 gvt

calf raises -3x10

new routoine, plus i am finb 10 wk now but going to have 5 weeks low then hit a blast again before going free for a while. going to use fast ethters.

have been adding in cardio and started to lean up oi will add pics later, however cant tell you ,my weight as last tome i got weoighed as 2 weeks ago and was 217lbs not gettoing weighed untill anther 4 weeks, hope i dot drop too much

i think i have dropped a bit of water weight , i have however upped food slightly as my weight gain was slowing in last few weeks and my aim is still too lean bulk,

will try get pics up soon


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ust thought id add as a note,

i have stuck to pretty much the same meals every day for my full cycle and although many people beleive higher carbs to be needed to bulk i have gained 2lbs per week on average and dropped bf% on roughly

30% carbs 30% protien and 40% fats

just thought id share that, have changed it latley as i stopped gaining but still similar macros just upped slightly and by around 200-300kcals


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like your plans are going well.

Lifts as you expected & seeing improvements :thumbup1:

wish the carb/fat ratio was good for me.

Used that for the first 6 weeks but eventually needed more carbs to grow (eating 4-4500cals 300 pro)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate well im on around 4500kcals, maybee more and carbs may be higher actually, as i have potato down as 17g carbs per 100g as said on some of the packets, however some say 30g per 100g so i dunno but around 4500 at the moment poss higher.

well its been afew weeks since i got weighed but not worried as my measurments are all up and bf% is down so if im less weight, so what? lol

have you tried just keeping the carbs to training times before after and post post wo?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

havemt updated much latley as i have been changing things around and been very busy but some main points in my training

doing gvt on squats for 3 weeks untill bnext blast starts, bench has started moving up again after i have dropped the weight and started ramping again

and reached 90kg on seated shoulder press


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work with the shoulder press mate, whats gvt mean?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

german volume training 10x10, on a compound exercise and then 1 complementry exercise. just a change and due to the fact i have been doing low volume a few weeks hiogh vol will really shock them platues


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see, hope it helps.. Hows the pt'ing goin? Any new tat work done?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

pt work is vewry hard and we have been a bit done over with the company we are with as they told us there is no pt's there but all of there staff are pting for free out of the gym and for cheaper, plus they offer routines and diet for free.

we are looking for uni courses though to hlep our carrers, bot more of the tatt is compleate and im getting more done tomorow.

have been concentrating on bench and instead of letting weight go higher before i get all repos out i have kept it the same untill i get all 5 out but went up today

102.5kg x 5

105 x5

107.5 x5

110 x5

112.5 x 3

so will wait untill i get the 112.5 x5 on last set then move it all up by 2.5 so will start at 105kg aim is 140kg by this date next year.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats a bit sh1t by them mate, hope it all works out eventually,

nice mate how much more is to get done?

good benching, you should be able to do that no probs!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i need inside my bi, back of forarm (today) small bit on front of forearm and hand.

yeah im hoping i do hit 140kg , my aim for next year was 100kg on seated shoulder press but hit 90 last week so may get past that.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome lifting mate, well done


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate be good to see more done, hows the gfs tat coming along?

Youl hit the 100 this year no probs mate if your at 90 just now


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok not been on much and had a rotten week, diet = too hell

had a week of training to give the cns a break and my head lol before a very large cycle coming up, had my diet a bit better today but still not ideal, and hsard tosort it out as have a drive up to largs in scotland just outside glasgow on fri for the gf borthers wedding and wont be back till sun night so this wkend will go , sandwhiches and shakes all day fri, weddine then meal on sat, then booze, sleep and another 4 hour drie to home lol. mare but will be good wkend, then 1 weeks of back to gym and then boooom new cycle lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh coming up my neck of the woods! Lol where in largs is your brother getting married?

Whats the plans for the new cycle?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

may get **** from ppl but will be

250mg test prop

125mg tren ace

x4 per week so total of 1g test and 500mg tren

also first 3 weeks 40mg dbol pre workout

8 weeks

i know its a lot and people say stay on low and work up but last cycle was high around the same and gaind a shed load and got leaner, so happy with it.

hopeing to gain and keep 14lbs so will be over 16st mark and bit leaner ,,, fingers crossed#

im not sure where in largs mate, its her brother. think its just below gretna falls??

any idea lolo


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aint as big as some of the cycles ive seen mate, big jim was just on i think 2-3g if test plus a few hundread mg of something else cant mind what plus some orals first 3-4 weeks lol

Ohh soz half asleep haha thought you said your bro, nope dont know it lol tbh i hardly know largs haha only been a few times lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

update - ok i took some pics to see where i was today but think it best to take them closer to next monday to see the start, i have droped a bit of water, dont look that much different except a little less watery look. didnt think i was that watery when on cycle.

being off (well on such a low dose) is messing with me big time i just feel fat and small even though there aint much diff in pics. my measurements are the same and strength was still going up think i may have dropped weight though. i was 217lbs last i checked which was 222lbs at night, checked last night and i was 219lbs so hope i can be around 210- 213lbs start of this coming cycle means last cycle i kept 12-15lbs, and dropped fat. not bad really. try again this time


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

how much had you put on full cycle? that will be good if you kept a stone aswell as dropped some bf :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

in 10 weeks i had gained 22lbs , still dont know how much i have kept but dont think i have dropped that much tbh, will tell you monday what i weighwhen i get weighed properly.

using this week to get food back on track as had the wedding last week end, it was brilliant the scottish do half know how to celebrate. brill day, best wedding i have ever been to.

all my gear came today so happy and ready to strart again next monday.

shoulder day today and was weary after a week of booze and little food but not bad

seated shoulder press - 1x5 - 70kg/72.5kg/75kg/80kg 1x3 -85kg

20kg plate front raises - 3x10

seated lateral raises- 10kg 3x10

rev poec dec - forgot

abs - rope crunches 3x10

hanging leg raises 3x10

weighted sit ups - 3x10


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one hopefully youve kept a majority! Yeah us scottish know how to party alright  lol some nice mil pressing even tho there was lack of food!


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Keep at it bro. Just make the best use of your time


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, nice to have new faces poping in


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i was thinking my strength would be way down after last week nbut seems the week off has done me and ashley the world of good

back day today and i have decided to train triceps with back and chest and bi so that bi and tri get hit 2 times per week once directly and once indirectly.

wide grip pull ups - bw +10kg 3x5 / 1x4 / bw - 1x 10

rack pulls - 185kg x10 205kg x10 225kg x10 250kg x 1

bent over rows - 100kg 3x8

seated row - 87kg 3x8

skull crushers - 40kg 3x8 supersetted with close grip bench 3x8 ( same weight same bar)

push downs - 91kg 3x10 dropset down to 20kg x1

really enjoyed today and over the moon withe the 250kg pull after all the lifting previosly.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice rack pulls mate! Hope the deads can come up to where you want then when you get back on them  hows the mrs and her training?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate , hopeing to be around 200kg on full deads fo sets of 10 but hoping to get 230kg out 5x5 if i go back to 5x5. will be going back to full deads after this cycle coming up but i feel the rack pull much more on my back than full deads ads it takes out that slight rest you get when your hams chip in.

legs will be 10x10 from now on, gvt style to try shock them into a biot more growth.

ashleys is doing good yeah, ill have to put some pics up from the wedding we went to , she was brides maid.

her seated shoulder press was platueing a few weeks ago so she has moved over to dumbells for while she was on 30kg using bb, and using 10kg dbs at the moment. she benching 40kg now but hoping to hit 42.5 - 45 this week after our rest. she rack pulled 70kg today so we have hit pbs all week so far.

i dont have acces to the stadium gym next week due to some daft thing for schools so unsure weather to wait to start cycle as the gym we will have to use is pants really.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That would be some awesome deading if you go back to the 5x5!

Some good weights shes got! She enjoying it ?

Id wait if the gym is sh1t, dont want to waste a week on cycle with p1ss workouts when you could wait and use the usual one and hammer ass in it!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the gym isnt terrible just havent got that many weights , they have enough if there aint many people in . but we are doing 10x10 on legs which will take a while and 1 squat rack so if busy we will have it for a long while, not that any of their regular users will want it but they may miss there usuall curling spot lol.

ill have to have a think as im desperate to start now, cant wait to get back on


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh my gyms like that, il need to change eventually when my lifts increase as the whole gym only has like 4-6 25kg plates and 6-8 20kg ones but theres always folk lifting free weights


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i still havent decided,

i have been getting weighed at night to see where i am , as i would often get weighed at night with clothes on. clothes are 5lbs and i have been 217-218lbs ... so in reality i would be 212-213 at night so maybee around 210lbs in the morning.

bit confused though as my measurements have stayed the same and strength is up since the end of the cycle. still think i am not hydrated enough since having a fewe weeks drinking every week. stupid of me as i know i drop weight when i drink. but food id back to spot on and im upping it too so may get back a 1lbs or 2lbs by monday. or more if i wait untill next week.

hopeing i can get 15ish lbs on this next cycle and lean up a bit more. so if i am 210lbs i will end up like 225lbs but leaner. dont want to cut untill i get too 230lbs though.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so have upped the foods again but kept them the same so this is my usal diet that i was gaining on but have platued so upped the ammounts.

1- 120g oats, 40g protien, 500ml milk. 20g olive oil

2-100g rice, 200g chiken, 25g olive oil

3- 50g dextrose/ 60g protien ( post wo)

4- 500g potatoes 200g chicken 75g cheese

5- 5 eggs, 4 slices of bread

6- 5 eggs 50g cheese

7- 200g chicken 25g olive oil

comes to 4913kcaks

p=395g c=327g f=225g and macros % are 32/27/41

however this is non training days, on training days i will add in a shake straight after gym with dextrose.

50g dex/ 60g protien powder

p=445 c=377 f 225 macros % are 33/30/37

hopeing i will gain very well this cycle and strength too. have also bought some bcaa for the first time too although i will only be taking 5g through training and not all the time through out the day. i get cheese and chicken and although this particular odiet sheet is chicken i do change chicken round for fish stead mince etc etc so i get a good range in of compleate protiens.

really raring to go now but think i will hold off untill i am at my own gym full time, however most the effects of prop and ace from what i have read will take a week to kick in ( effects not actual substance), and i can still tarain intensly at the leisure gym for 1 week untill i am back but may have to swap a few exercises.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

started with the new food ammounts today and at least its sort of filling me, im still constantly hungry. i have been stronger since my week off so hopeing i can get 115kg out on the bench tomorow. and 120kg out for some reps by end of this up and comming cycle. i think when i get to benching 120kg for reps i will start to think im strong lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe your just greedy! Lol you decided when your starting the cycle yet?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

could be greed like lol, oh well.

nah havent decided when im going to start im so eagar but feel another week eating correctly and keeping hydrated will put me in better stead for it. i may see where my weight is monday morning and decide then if im 210 i may wait to see if it goes back up after another week hydration training and nutrition if im up then im probley ok now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i think that would be best, wait another week till the foods back to normal, dont wana start it half assed if ya get me ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well i was hopeing to be 210lbs so if i am i may start but still may wait and see if i can get back a bit lost to the weeks before but if i am over that i will start, as im pretty sure id be ok over 210lbs


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you should be 210 easy for starting mate i think


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well chest and bi day today,

was hopeing for 115kg but never tried however did do better than i have before

my previous best for 5x5 was 102.5 ,105,107.5,110,112.5 ( hitting 3 on 112.5)

today

flat bench - 5x105kg 5x107.5kg 5x110kg 5x110kg 3x112.5kg

incline - 2x8 - 70kg 1x7 80kg

cable flies - 43kg 3x8

bicep

ez bar seated curls - 4x8 - 30kg

hammer bb curls - 3x15 - 30kg

drop set on cables

im hoping the fact my bi and tris are getting hit once directly and once indirectly they will catch up to other body parts, polus by sepoerating them ie not training them after being hit indirectly i am abled to lift heavier on them.


----------



## scottomus0 (Jun 4, 2010)

ive just read this whole log lol! too much time on my hands!

i dont think you mentioned how old you are bro? looking good and look forward to the end result!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice benching mate well done!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers lads,

scotto im 23, been using since october before that i was maintaining at 165-180lbs for kick boxing and then stoped training a bit. im going to pop pics up this moinday to show how i am since end of last cycle and begining of this one and im really hammering food along the way so fingers crossed


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

great log mate, look forward to seeing pics (in a non **** way)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Gdgd pics are always good!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well, leg day today and the first time i have tried the gvt this time round and once the tren kicks in there will be noway i can keep that up, its ok going lighter but the cardio aspect of little rest ect fcked me.

squat - 4x10 110kg

calfs - 3x20 155kg

then all done this time cramps were a killer and felt so sick lol still my legs are killing

trying high volume next week i think, i have decenmt quads but hams are lacking so thinking of a better workout. so glad i have finished a full week back to the gym and eating correct, and i have zero ambitions for bank holiday except a good old shoulder workout on monday and lots of sleep sunday. me and ash are having a nice night in tonight relax and let my poor muscles repair lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ok well, leg day today and the first time i have tried the gvt this time round and once the tren kicks in there will be noway i can keep that up, its ok going lighter but the cardio aspect of little rest ect fcked me.
> 
> squat - 4x10 110kg
> 
> ...


take it the 10x10 failed? lol must have been hard even 4x10!!

what do you do for hams? i do 3 sets of SLDL then onto lying leg curls for 3 sets then a drop set sometimes


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate , my girl managed great and loverd it excepot the sick feeling but done greatand wants to keeo at it.

bigjims just gave some advoce on hams etc so new workout will be

5 sets sldl working up to 1 working set

ham curls 3x10

squats 4x10 ( im going to make these smith front squats )

calfs

going to really blast them i want and extra inch from this up and comming cycle haha. i will put up my measurements and pics pon monday or sunday and my aims for this new cycle .

i know already my arms are at 16" and want an half inch and legs are still at 27" and want an inch.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn i guess she likes to push herself lol,

Least you have aims to shoot for! Whats your calves sitting at? Get the pics up today buddy  lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im taking the pics tonight and will post tomorrow with the measurements and my weight. think calfs are sitting about 16" too, usually the same as my bi's. i am starting the course tomorow, i figure i can still have hard workouts there just have to change a few little things for the week and effects wont kick in untill next week any way. i weighed 220lbs last night so hopeing i will be at least 210lbs which means i have kept 12lbs last cycle but maybee more we will see.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

how long have u been on for?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

flynnie11 said:


> how long have u been on for?


i started in nov last year, and ran 250mg test, done alright with it and decided to up the dose and b&c for a while. when i upped it i started gaining better but had to cut short as i was doing a course and they had us doing lots of high impact cardio, this halted me at 190lbs ish.

while i was cruising and once the cardio stopped and course finished i got back to 198lbs and that is when i started last cycle at 198lbs, have cruised for 5 weeks now and think im sat around 210-212lbs ( tell you tiomorrow morning ).

in the nov i started i was 180lbs 17%ish bf, think im sat around 13-14% now so not doing so bad considering i havent had the most consistant route. all set now though, hopeing i can hit a leaner (maybee 12-13%) 225 after this 8 week cycle.

i will but up pics from one year progress begining of nov.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff, nice calf measurements! I think youl be over 210 if im honest bud


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im not sure. hope so, i said if i was 210lbs i would be happy as that is 15st dead but i am really putting in the extra effort this time. i have been takling in over 400g protien and taking bcaa when training and also have a bottle with them in on my window for when i wake up so i have been finishing a bottle with them in over night.

i would be more confident if i had not been out every sat since wk 9 of cycle, but had friends leaving and weddings bdays etc etc. this time im set, 8 weeks but hopeing to hit 14lbs so i can be a good 16st when done.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That will be good mate a nice 16st and leaner! Hopefully youl get the guns up to where you want and your legs


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well i dont think ill be happy with arms untill they are at least 17" but thats a min will be genuinly happy when they hit 18", i think thats the club to be in.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh you wana be in the 18-20's lol?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well just took the pics and im fvcking more depressed than ever!!! my bf% is not at 13-14% anymore lol id think around 15%, i was alot leaner a few weeks back but that is what bad diet and drink will do!

still i may drop this over the next few weeks with the added acardio but may nt as i have upped kcals alot to 5000kcals. will post them up asap


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

mate dont worry about bf! you can cut anytime your wanting the mass more right? so dont treat :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so here is the latest pics, i will take next ones in 4 weks and then 8 weeks when cycle is finished.

ME1.bmp

ME2.bmp

ME3.bmp

ME4.bmp

non of legs today s doms are so bad i cant even walk let alone tense them


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the pics are rubbish quatlity as i have had a problem getting them on, but next ones will be better


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

backs looking nice mate, chest is probs your weakest area, hopefully it can come up well in the next cycle!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah, chest is a pain in the a$$ for me, always been a weak area. weird its so bad but im benching 112.5kg now. before though i was hardley benching so now i have worked my strength up on it i can have a good 8 week cycle with lots grub and gear it may grow well.

back always been my best part, as i love dl as i can let my ego have a run out and lift some impressive numbers.

but set for this cycle though, im massivley up for this and ready to get massive if i loose abs but gain a lot of size on chest and arms to catch leghs and back then ill be hapopy ,

by loose abe i mean not vis but still no higher than 15-16%bf lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lol fussy fvcker! its winter who cars about abs they wont be out  lol just get that chest up by any means nessessary!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so got weighed this morning and not too bad also done measurements and although weight is down my measurments are not]

weight - 212lbs (15st 2lbs) 224lbs (16st)

arm - 16" 16.5"

forearm - 12.5" 12.75"

quad - 27" 28"

chest - 43.25" 44"

waist - 33.5" 33.5''

hips - 36" 36"

calf- 16" 16.5"

neck - 18" (around collor) 18"

shoulders - 19.5" ( stood in door frame measure gap then subtracted it from total width of door frame ) 20"

in red are my aims for this cycle !

ok well they are the numbers and pics are up so hopefully i will see a massive improovement over the next 8 weeks. current top lifts are

( for reps not 1rm )

shoulder press - 87.5kg x 3

bench - 112.5 x 3

squat - 165kg x2

rack pull - 225kg x7

all done on the last set of the exersice and ramped up to.

will be doing first jab today ahead of tomorows shoulder workout, bank hol so gym shut today but will be kicking it tomorow big style


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok just done first jab of this cycle and all went well no tren cough, but expecting a pip later as the prop is 200mg/ml. have took some advice off martin on here to add in a pre wo drink the same as my post wo drink so i will post full diet up later with macros etc etc to show whet im eating. im expecting big things from this cycle im starting to lift bigger now and food is def big mixed with gear im hopeing for big gains,

if fat gains too much ill up cardio a tad of drop food slightly


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok as promised here is the diet i will be following p/c/f

meal 1

120g oats - 13 / 72 / 9

25g olive oil - 0 / 0 / 25

500ml milk - 17 / 25 / 10

40g pro pow - 31 / 2 / 2

total - 61 / 99 / 36

meal 2

100g rice - 6 / 77 / 0

200g chicken - 60 / 0 / 6

30g olive oil - 0 / 0 / 30

total - 66 / 77 / 36

meal 3

500g potato - 22 / 85 / 1

200g chicken - 60 / 0 / 6

75g cheese - 18/ 0 / 25

total - 100 / 85 / 32

meal 4

4 bread - 16 / 64 / 4

5 eggs - 30 / 0 / 35

total - 46 / 66 / 39

meal 5

5 eggs (-1 yolk) - 30 / 0 / 30

50g cheese - 12 / 0 / 17

25g pro pow - 20 / 0 / 0

total - 62 / 0 / 47

meal 6

200g chicken - 60 / 0 / 6

30g olive oil - 0 / 0 / 30

total - 60 / 0 / 36

grand total of 4913kcals prot - 395g/ carb - 327g/ fats - 225

plus on training days ( mon,tue,thur,fri )

pre wo & pwo - 60g protien - 50 / 0 / 2

50g dextrose - 0 / 50 / 0

total - 50/50/2 = 418kcals each = 836kcals.

so work out days = 5749kcals prot- 495g / 427g / 229g

just an insight intio my food intake, also sip on 5g bcaa, and 5g bcaa through the night when i wake up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fvck me thats alot of cals! lol hope you get the measurements and weights you want with this cycle :beer:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have decided its winter comming up so a extra layer wont harm me too much , i want to grow and grow well this time im hoping to hit 2lbs per week at least and im 212lbs now so +16lbs will but me a good 228lbs, but would be happy with 225lbs obv dont want to get too fat so will watch that


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well first day training today and the gym is worse than expected lol, ots pants. db up to 30kg only and add the plates up may reach 150kg. but we improvised.

not enough space or weight to do my usuall wo so we decided to throw in some 10x10 this week plus 1 or 2 auxillary exercises.

3x10 - 60kg bb seated mill - wu

6x10

2x9

2x6

on 18kg db shoulder press.

3x10 lateral raises - super setted with frot raises.

not my normal routine but destroyed my shoulders and 10x10 will be good tomorrow on my dl lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

3x10 at 60kg form a wu! Lol thats nuts haha, thats a gutter with the gym buddy ohh well only for a few more days!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah least i only have a few datys left there, next week back at my norm gym.

the stand for bb mill was strange and i had to lift the bar from 30cm infront of me and pull back, not going to risk a injury. nut will be going for 90kg for reps next week.

but 10x10 all this week will be a change and a good kick to the begining of this cycle


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

hello mate, just sifted through your journal. i dont think your structure is all that bad, your poseing lets your physique down the most tbh. and youd look alot bigger if you posed correctly, but all in due course. the best of luck to you though pal


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

najybomb said:


> hello mate, just sifted through your journal. i dont think your structure is all that bad, your poseing lets your physique down the most tbh. and youd look alot bigger if you posed correctly, but all in due course. the best of luck to you though pal


thanks mate, yeah i know. my gym is more a powerlifting gym than bb and dont know any bb up here to show me how to pose lol. im told my back is my strongest point but still cant lat spread , wish i could


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

well if you get a good contraction when you workout you should be able to use that old mind muscle link sort of thing and be able to pump your chest and tuck your hands into your waist to be able flair your lats, but its all personal thing and some people look best doing it otherways. ask people on here if you could meet up with someone for poseing practise? sure someone will be able to help .


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ill probly wait untill i have a bit more mass and conditioning lol, easier to see if i have more mass less fat


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just type into youtube something like NABBA so and so and watch vids, or go into weemans journal and look for his posing vids of his latest show for an insight mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

think i need something lol, just been reading up on the gh blast method, not for this year but maybee late next year, hopeing i can be around 230lbs jan,12-15%. then cut down to 220lbs leaner. and go from there , next year.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds a nice solid plan mate, lets get working towards it hard


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well good news today me and ash got accepted onto a uni course , its initaially a foundation degree with a optional year after to compleate full degree in health, sport and exersice science. so that plus trying to run the buisness will keep us busy. good news is i should have extra cash loans hahaha, so growth experiment may be closer than expected lol.

any way back and tri today and yet again just done wnhat i could in that gym.

10x10 bb rows

7x10 - 60kg

2x8 - 60kg

1x7 - 60kg

machine rows 1 arm - 40kg 3x10

skulls - 3x10 30kg

standing behind head tri press - 30kg 3x10

pull downs - drop set

just got to make the best of a bad situation. feel im looking smaller fore some reason, i will be taking picxs to keep an eye on bf% every twp weeks but only putting on here every 4 weeks, ( comp is pants so takes me a while lol ).

i feel this volume training this week is a good contrast as next week it is back to heavy heavy so like a long term contrast fortnight lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

after a bit of a think... i was thinking should i bulk then cut? or bulk bulk cut? iv read around and need to get this whole bulk cut thing out of my head. i need to try lean up aswell, not by forcing fat loss but by limiting fat gain and maximising muscle gain.

yeah i will cut in future to hget very low, but thans not what i mean here im not saying i wanna get massive and really lean but maybee add enogh mass and have sufficient cardio in to limit the fat so i end up bigger and leaner. it has been happerning with last cycle but i think this cycle i have upped protien so much and kcal over all, i may add in morning cardio for 20 mins each morning while i sip some aminos.

main aim is still mass but from reading posts from many respected posters on here and competitors like tinytom, pscarb. i think my gains will benifit from it too.

views?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my off day today, and hate it, much prefer to be in the gym. bit of good news i got weighed last night and weight up to 222lbs last sun night i was around 219lbs so im not doing badly however it will be slightlyy mucle memory, glycogen, some fat water. but will see the drastic changes soon , fingers crossed with the added cardio i hopefully SEE a difference


----------



## powdy 123 (Aug 29, 2010)

this is a great log m8 keep it up :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate well hopefully come nov 1st i will have a very good comparison pic over 1 year , im already around 2% down in bf and 35lbs up so fingers crossed


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just to add, im starting the cardio tomorow morning instead of monday. hopefully i will get my diet timing better as im up all hours at the moment fitting in meals


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

chest and bi day today.

well went to the leisure gym as advised vby the stadium, and they had fvcking shut that. usless fvckers.

so found a more bb type gym, atlantis gym in felling seems decent, although most weights in lbs so had to use my head hahaha.

wu 2x10 80kg

10x10 bench 60kg

4x10 1x8 1x6 3x5 1x6

would have done much much better at thins but triceps and shoulders are still so fatigued, think 10x10 training is defo suited for more 1 exercise a week only haha.

incline flys - 3x10

bb curls 30kg - 3x10

home.

not the best in terms of consistansy but done the work and got home for food. just looking for a better gym now,

found one in heaton called goldstar , nmeant to have a rep as a good bb gym so looking fo rsome info on here


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn that must have been instense benching lol is the looking for gyms just for this week or to change to always?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

it was to change to and get a more hardcore gym, but i went to a gym today that is know for being a bb gym and have alot of big guys in, but personally i feel the stadium has much better equipment, they had 1 squat rack and was bit crowded with machines. thinki will be staying at the stadium, 4 bid squat racks big area to move about in good range of db that are usually kept in order etc etc .

strange how i thought it was a bit poor but after visiting 3 diff gyms this week that are meant to be good, i feel stadium best.

guys at gym today were beastie though, alot bigger than the guys in stadium lol

anyway leg day and hasd to go light as legs still in bits from last weeks sesh.]

4x8 - 100kg hack squat

leg curl 4x8

home,

really struggled oday as last week was first leg day in few wweeks and still paying for it lol. back to my gym now though from tue


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Was that hack squat machine or bar behind legs? Tuesday the next workout then? Lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

it was a hack mate, never used one before so not sure what a good weight would be but sound that weight ok but legs just sore.

yeah tue wed, thurs off fri sat then week afterback to mon,tue, fri sat.

just wondering if i should up my rep range from 5x5 to a more hypertrophy based routine. will start a thread me thinks lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So doesthat mean bar? Lol and whats the reason for the rep range change?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

it was a mahine with the cushion thing over the shoulders and feet on a plate at a angle.

just thinking of changeing it up as i have been training for stregngth / hypertrophy untill my strength on major lifts are ata respectable weight as around 18month ago i was about 10-11st and benching 50kg on the smith, only oct since i got my self aiming for hypertrophy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Suppose it could be treated as an experiment, strength training last cycle and hypertrophy this one


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye could be a expensive experiment though lol, however i am going to swap around some of the exercises but keep in 5x5 on certain ones.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How could it be expensive? Lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

coz if its not that good then i have spent cash on but wasted 8 weeks worth of test tren and dbol lol.

felt i am lacking vits and minerals so bought some earlyer today, nothing special just 100%rda of most them so will take 2 ed

getting quite a little supps list going lol

multi vit

bcaa

protien powder

dextrose

zinc

looking forward to getting back to a decent gym this week, god i didnt realise how good i have it at the stadium, equipment wise. and price!!

i am taking opics this tonight to compare for myself, for me to keep an eye on bf% etc etc , fel i would have but on bit fat this week and holding bit more wate but never know i may not be, i do think my wight will have shot up this week, closer to what it was pre time off and wedding etc etc.

i as hopeing for 214lbs which is 2 lbs but think i may exceed that even. i know its not new muscle but nice to get my diet back on track and muscles filled up again.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok took pics today, i wont post them as not much to see but i have actually got slightly leaner lol, fook knows how as i havent done cardio this week, have ate circa 5k kcals and not been eating on time or getting up on time meaning my 6pm last carb meal has been closer to 10pm.

but hey iklk take it lol, will be interesting to see results from this. also really looking forward to strength upping, have realised that although i train for hypertrophy i love getting bigger lifts, cnt wait for the day i dl 300kg hopeing i can in next 18months.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You must have a miricale fat burning gene mate lol nice little list of supps you have there lol dont forget to include the gear in your list lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hahah yeah, thats my special list lol

well got weighed today and may be muscle memory, glycogen fat what ever but im up 4lbs im 216lbs first thing this morning..... could be the tren and test haha.

anyway feeling good and cant wait untill tomorow, im like a spring waiting to pounce at the gym lol. shoulder day tomorow and hopeing for 90kg for reps, on seated bb press.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> know for being a bb gym and have alot of big guys in, but personally i feel the stadium has much better equipment, they had 1 squat rack and was bit crowded with machines.
> 
> guys at gym today were beastie though, alot bigger than the guys in stadium lol


Let me guess, you been to Morgans while the stadiums closed to then??

Cant wait untill tomorrow when its open again, I need to do some proper training.

Nice log mate, Keep up the good work.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Let me guess, you been to Morgans while the stadiums closed to then??
> 
> Cant wait untill tomorrow when its open again, I need to do some proper training.
> 
> Nice log mate, Keep up the good work.


nearly mate, i went to atlantis and then goldstar lol, was going to try morgans but after the first 2 thought i would wait untill tomorow and make sure i get a good heavy day to start my week.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good day food wise today, managed to get out of bed at a decent time, and have fin my last carb meal at 8ish so 2 more meals pro and fat before bed, all good.

think dbol is effecting my appitite as im having to take more time inbetween meals since starting it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good the meals are going to plan, when you having last 2 meals?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just having my 200g chickn and 30g olive oil with chilli powder and paprika lol, then i take my shake and olive oil to bed with me.

cant wait untill tomorow to get back to lifting, shoulder day, and like previously mentioned i want 90kg out for at least 3, see how i feel may work up from 80kg - 82.5 - 85 - 87.5 -90kg or may start at 82.5 and work to 92.5kg just raring to go lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds quite good lol is it just chicken your eating really? No salad etc?

What about say 60kg warm up or 70-75, then 82.5 - 87.5 - 92.5? 5kg jumps and less working sets?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have tried it that way too and actually quite liked it, this is what i tried with dl last time and broe my pb . may actually do it that way tomorow.

yeah just cut up chicken , put in tin foil on a plate, pour 30g olive oil on and sprinkle spice over then cook 20 mins full heat, and then nom nom


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

No harm in giving it a bash mate! I gotta get my finger out your OH pressing more than im benching :lol:

And might pm you on details for recipes in 2 weeks when im back from hols and re furbing diet


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

haha yea maybe so but i weigh alot more so got a advantage, and although many disagree i think there is a big difference in strength with age, ie - a 18yr old my size etc etc all being identical would have more problems lifting x ammount than i would as the slight extra maturity helps, after 21 though i wouldnt say makes a diff .

just a theory hough


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> haha yea maybe so but i weigh alot more so got a advantage, and although many disagree i think there is a big difference in strength with age, ie - a 18yr old my size etc etc all being identical would have more problems lifting x ammount than i would as the slight extra maturity helps, after 21 though i wouldnt say makes a diff .
> 
> just a theory hough


I'll use that as an excuse as to why you're stronger than me then  :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> I'll use that as an excuse as to why you're stronger than me then  :lol:


that and the fact im using tren and test most of the year haha.

d1ck of a week s far, fell ill mon night, fvcked my shoulder training yester day, had to leave after shoulder press, wanted 90kg out for reps but only got 5x5 at 80kg.

back day today and still feeling ill but managed a weak session out

5x5 bor - 60kg/70kg/80kg/90kg/100kg

3x8 - rackpulls, 190kg/200kg/210kg

3x8 -pullups wide grip 5kg

2x8 - low row - 90kg

skulls - 30kg super seted cbp -30kg 3x8

30kg db - french press

pull downs - burn outs

p1ss weak session was aiming for 230kg rpuls and 10kg on pull ups but still ill as hell so hopefully will get back better after my day f tomore in time for chest on fri. i had a bit of a bad jab monday and think thats what has messed me up. or maybee test flu feeling better though as too 2000mg vit c, multo vits, and plenty rest

if i gain 1 lbs ill be happy this week, still up 4lbs from first week.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a gutter on feeling ill, damn 80kg mil press for 5x5 is nuts, that sitting?

What happend with the bad jab?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah seated mate, was doing up to 85kg few weeks back before gym closed and feeling ill so need to get it back up but not bad for having flu symptons i suppose, just need to man up lol unfortunatley , i feel im getting man flu, ashley doesnt beleive in it but i keep telling he its a real thing lol

i rubbed a nerve on way down and made me very shakey, dont know if i jabbed too quickly but still have hell of a pip, my mind is raring to go train and eat , but body wont let me do any.

on a side note, I looked in the mirror today and think my abs are less visable , so going to up cardio in the am to 6 days per week , this will help me wake up too as we start uni on ftuesday next week


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats insane seated pressing mate well done!

Gutter on the jab, where do you jab ?

Dont worry about it! Sweet on uni next week hope it goes well


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

jabed the quad as usual, first bad one in 9 months tho lol. aye looking forward to uni but they have us in next week for team building, defo not my thing. im thee to learn do the work and fvck off home. if i spent 3 years and came out with zero new friends id be fine.

im hard to take and hard to like usually, had the same mates since i was like 9-10 so dont need more haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pmsl you big boring fuker  haha


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

lol aye, im not the most socialble. i more binge, will not go out for months and months then have 4 weks where every weekend i get steaming lol.

ok chest and bi day today and thank fvck im back to normal and bit stronger.

bench flat - 1x5-105kg / 1x5- 107.5 / 1x5- 110kg / 1x4 - 112.5kg / 1x3 -115kg

cable flys - 42kg - 3x8

inc bench - 80kg 1x7 / 2x6

ez bar curls - 30kg -2x8 32.5kg -2x8

hammer curls - 30kg - 3x15

drop set to failure on cables

also through in some forearm work never done this but its good great pump on them.

also was up early and done cardio am and also 30 mins post work out. go me haha.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh good work with the cardio! Lol least someones strength on bench is up! Lol well done  what forearm work did you do?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just some wrist curls, with a 10kg db....

i think i can get 5x5 up to 120kg last set, then i will rethink how to train them, may keep weight at 120kg untill i get all 5x5 out instead of ramping up and then increase reps to 4x8. then next cycle im thinking i may try 10x10 at 60% 1 rep max,,, so if i can get 120 out 5x5x then will use 140kg as 1 rep max and use 85kg on 10x10. like to mix things up

however i know what my ego is like and if i think i can keep getting strength up and look good pressing big numbers then will hahah


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool, i think you should work upto try getting 120 for 5x5 cause that will be insane if you do!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i wont be happy untill im benching 130kg for reps lol or my chest looks thick and well developed lol i figure if i get one i will mosat likley have the other.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well if you get 130 for reps then fuk me sideways! Lol how long do you think it will take you to work up to it?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

not too sure, for 5x5 im hopeing 6 months max im pretty confident i will get 120kg out on last set of 5 after this cycle


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hopefully it goes well for ya mate!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok leg day today and great work out!!

sldl - 110kg x5 / 110kg x5 / 120kg x5 / 130kg x5 / 140kg x6

first time i have done these so had to work outwhat weights to build up from but 140kg seemd ok will do 150kg next wek and get more reps.

close foot leg press - 150kg x8 155kg x8 160kg x8 165kg x8

super set leg curlk and ham curl

3x8 45kg curl 67kg ham

calf raises - 155kg 3x15

good leg work out and really felt the hamms worked today, did start with front squats but knees were huurting doing them.

dying to get weighed monday hopeing for 218lbs, and if i keep on track and get 2lbs per week then i will end up a leaner 230lbs after this cycle, 4-5 weeks off then one last cycle over xmass untill i come off for a good few months... diet down then back on

but i wont be blast and cruising ever agsin, it was a mean to and ends to help me get further ,quicker! and i will be around the 240 lbs mark after xmass hopefully so i feel blast and cruis has done its job.

hopefully if i can reach 240lbs after xmass cycle then it means in jan ..

15 months using aas i would have gained 60lbs, i know not all muscle but not bad while keeping a shadow of abs all year through


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

good progress mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

60lbs is alot if you make it! Hope it goes your way mate, nice work with the SLDLs, i really like them, im at half the weight your doing on them but ohh well  lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

najybomb said:


> good progress mate


cheers mate still got so far to go but seeing some progress helps, i pick a funny sport for some one who is sooo impatient lol



Ryan16 said:


> 60lbs is alot if you make it! Hope it goes your way mate, nice work with the SLDLs, i really like them, im at half the weight your doing on them but ohh well  lol


yeah, just shows all these people who say the most ANYONE can gain in a year lean in 7.8.9 lbs blah blah blah, i know gains are not all muscle but iv dropped bf% , and gained that much ... well hopefully lol

on a side note, i havent had a cheat since the wedding so im having one tonight...

2x onion baji

1x chicken korma

1x pishwari nann bread

1x egg pilau rice

1x boost chocolate bar

should do it for me untill 4 weeks time when its me and ash's date, for us being together 1 year.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> 2x onion baji
> 
> 1x chicken korma
> 
> ...


Good choice on the Peshwari Naan :lol: Swap the Boost for a Starbar and that's exactly what I'm craving right now... bastard :cursing:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

haha sorry adam, but will defo be worth it when your done, you can binge the night through well at least untill rebound picks up lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww cuteness  lol yous doing anything special?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

we are making a meal and having a bottle of wine, just a quiet one in ours, well my folks. ashley has been living here since april time just havent mentioned t to me parents, i thonk they know though hahah, they are happy though as ashley is a tidy freak so the house has been tidier since she has been here as im messy as hell. i leave a trail of destruction where ever i go lol.

just took some pics roughly to keep an eye on bf% and although very little in it i still feel there is a bot of fat added so im upping the cardio to 45mins am from 30mins and upping intensity slightly, nothing too much just bit faster,

just done some pnf stretching with ash so my legs wont get doms as much ,hope it works.

very much looking forward to seeing what i weigh mon morning, 2 weeks on cycle so plenty time for cardio to do its magic, but think i will have bput on 2-3 lbs this week. 6-7llbs in 2 weeks aint bad lol but must keep caridio up.

will post pics in 2 weeks time lol at half way mark of cycle.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah cool, whats pnf stretching? I get bad leg doms so if this helps please fill me in lol you just doing a 6 week cycle this time?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

nah mate im doing 8 weeks, shame that my legs are looking like fvcking opin cushions lol.

pnf strenches are where you get a partner hold yor leg ( or what ever part ) in a stretch, just past the point you could stretch yourself, and then after holding it min push it through a bit more , really does help.

ah indians was amazing, but felt so fat after i got up to do cardio today ebven though was meant to have a day off lol, i think i will be adding in 25mcg of t3 for the next 4 weeks to help with protien synthasos and help controll fat


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

aw yeah your 2 weeks into it lol, ahh cool buddy, wont be doing them then lol fuk it i'l man up and bear with it i suppose  :lol:

what you have with the indian ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, well shoulder day today and not bad at all

seated bb press

70kg x5 / 75kg x5 / 80kg x5 / 85kg x3 / 85kg x2 / 90kg x2 /

would have doen better but didnt realise untill the end that my gorgeous love of my life had loaded the bar unevenly haha so left side was fatigued to hell.

superset lateral raise and front raise

20kg plate front/ 10kg db lr

3x8

rev pec ded

8x 68kg / 8x 70.5kg / 8x 73kg

30 mins cardio and home. all good.

got weighed this morning all empty and was 218lbs well .something or other but ill say 218lbs. not bad as tue and wed i ate nothing as i was ill. so up 8 lbs in 14days, hoping to be 220lbs next week, but slightly leaner now as done cardio all week and keeping a it also added in the t3 today at 25mcg ed.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao i hate when the bars uneven, i did that before with squats thought i got 107.5 for 2 but forgot to add a 1.25kg plate to one side :lol: was pretty gutted! Lmao well done tho  good job on the 218!! Keep going mate :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i thought i had just been sleeping on my arm funny lol, untill i went to change weight lol.

oh well, still decent lifts haha, got back day tomorow but will be training later as i have got to go register at uni first. and taking wed off pmsl , 2nd day at uni and im sacking it off lol, they can shuv all that '' im your friend , he' your friend , lets go hug'' bollox.

hoping for a good 230kg lifts tomorow, done it a few weeks bask but my legs are bit pooped from jabbing 4 times per week with high concentrated gear lol.

with it being a sports degree im hoping they will never want to do testing etc etc haha, ill come off the fvcking scale atm


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao at the team building quote :lol: , 230kg what mate deadlift ? or rack pull?

lmao what would you do if they did tests :laugh:?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

be a rack pull mate, i would just tell the, lol, i think tren is what the use on bulls though so id have some xplaining to do on why im on cow medicine lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just say you have mad cow disease


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well first day of uni today and boring!! signing forms all day lol, but a big ego boost is that im by far the biggers on the course hahah, i kno wchildish thought but who cares lol.

ok so straight to a back and tri work out that i was worried might have suffered as rather than set meals i have literally been sipping on oaty shakes and eating continuesly all day lol same meals just not set and ate at x time.

ok the work out, great.

wide grip pull ups as a warm up

1x10 bw / 1x5 - 1x4 10kg / 1x8 bw

bb rows

85kg 1x7 / 90kg 1x6 / 95kg 1x6 / 100kg 1x6 / working set - 110kg 1x7

rack pulls

1x8 - 190kg

1x8 - 210kg ( and belt flew off me at 5 lol as its velcro )

1x4 - 235kg

low row

87kg 3x8

tri

cgbp - added this as weak tris and got some advice from mikex101 on here as he is on the pw club at the stadium.

60kg 1x8

80kg 3x8

skulls

40kg - 3x8

pull downs

burn out from 90kg

no cardio todday but will make up for it this week, feel soo good after that session and strength has kicked in big style love the tren hhaa


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day off today and tomorow, but still feel great after last session so cant wait untill fri for chest and bi work out, also had a cheeky measure of my calf last noght, i know i was waiting untill 4 week time period but had to lol and up to 16.25" so up .25" i thought i had good calfs but read some people pon here have them at 18" with sub 30" quads. my quads were at 27" last i checked.

did get up for a walk today, so that good and feel bf% is under control now. hopeing ill be 220lbs this week and on track to hit 230lbs end of this cycle, which reminds me i have to jab now lol.

cruise for few weeks then back on for last shoot before off for a while to have a good break.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well chest and bi day today and have been looking forward to it since smashing my pb on rack pulls. usually do it fridays but ash getting dentist work tomorow ad will be drowsey so trained tonight.

went very very well!!

flat bench

60kg 1x8 wu

80kg 1x8 wu

105kg 1x5

107.5kg 1x5

110kg 1x5

112.5kg 1x4

115kg 1x3 5 min rest

117.5kg 1x3

i only went to try it for one as oi was fatigued but asked to of the under 18 rugby lads to spot from the ssides whoile ash does in middle and i flew them out, i actually thought they were helping but ash says no hands on the bar at all.

incline - slightly suffered due to fatigue

80kg

1x8

1x7

1x6

cable flies

42kg 3x8

bicep curls db over rest

14kg 1x8

16kg 2x8

18kg 1x6

hammer curls

35kg

1x15

1x10

1x8

some forarm work and home.

felt so good today and looking in the mirror i feel my bbody composition is changing some what, looking fuller, shoulders, ars chesat all look rounder


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

got wqeighed this morning and was 220lbs exactly so still on target or a 230lbs end of cycle weight and also took a pic last night and t3 really working bf% has decreased although cardio has been up.

so far my bf% is down but up 8lbs in 3 weeks, hopeng for 10lbs in 4 weeks, will post pics up next week hoping i will be 222lbs with lower bf.

shoulder day today and good work out.

barbell seated shoulder press

80kg 2x5

85kg 2x5

90kg 1x2

front raises 25kg plate super sted woith 12kg db lateral raises

3x8

rev pec

70kg 3x8

30 mins cardio, really good session, want 100kg out for 1 innext 4 weeks.

really happy about the mass increase and bf% drop and sure i will be around 230lbs jan for my cut, however, still feel too small to consider cutting,

is 230lbs 14-15% at 5'10 big enough to cut?

i think is because i hold most weight on my back and quads so have a weak chest and arms... arms mainly diue to my troicps. i still have 10 weeks lean bulking after this blast will be cruising on 250mg test e so hope to bring them up by training them on their own days


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well back and tri day today and going well,

wide grip pull ups

1x8 bw

1x5 10kg

1x4 10kg

1x8 bw

although the reps etc are same as last week i am 2lbs heavier so not bad haha.

bb rows

1x10 - 60kg

1x10 - 80kg

1x8 - 90kg

1x8 - 100kg

1x6 - 120kg fortm went a bit so will keep this weight untill foprm is better

rack pulls

1x8 - 200kg

1x8 - 220kg

1x3 - 240kg i got 235kg for 3 last week but pb is 250kg for 1 on last set

next week will be 200 - 225 - 250 i was going to go for 270kg today for one but was fvcked lol.

low row

2x8 - 87kg

1x6 - 89kg

tri

cgbp

1x8 - 70kg

1x8 - 80kg

1x8 - 90kg

1x8 - 100kg

skulls

40kg - 3x8

drop set burn out on pull downs dropped from 80kg

shrugs bb

100kg 1 x 8

140kg 1 x 8

getting stringer by the week which is great, i have gave myself 1 year from nov to hit

300kg rack pull

220kg deadlift for 20 reps

130kg bench for 5

not traditionaly sqating at the moment i am leg pressing and sldl for hams.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like things are going well Warren :thumbup1:

Strong as fook mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, well not updated in a while but still

chest day today and bi lol

a bit tired today and trainer earlyier so not 100% but hit my aims so all good.

flat bench

60kg x10

80kg x10

107.5kg x5

110kgx5

112.5 x5

117.5 x3

havimng trained triceps heavy on tues my arms are still in bits i think i would get 117.5 for 5 and 120x3 if i hadnt , so will be training them seperatley from now on whole body over 12 days ,

db flies

18kg

3x10 nice and slowly with full strench

incline

80kg

2x6

1x5

fvcked tri at this point lol

bicep curls, 18kg b3x10

from now on i will have a revised training programm and the heavier i push my body the longer its taking to recover and even with gear i still FEEL sore , ie tri hurt on chest day hams on back eytc etc so all needsa seperating well.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good journal mate. Keep it up. :thumbup1:

*My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate.

ok took me a while but arranged a new workout so i can gve each part more rest but also because im training each part over 12 days i can hit it with more intensity.

quads-

squat 5x5

leg press 3x10

leg ext 3x10

bii and tri-

cgbp 3x10

skulls 3x10

french press 3x10

pull downs 3x10

*

bb curl 3x10

drag curls 3x10

hammer curl 3x10

hams and calfs-

sldl 5x5

split squat 3x10

goodmornings 3x10

lying ham curl 3x10

*

calf raises 3x25

shoulders-

seaed mill press 5x5

arnold press 3x10

front raises 3x10

lateral raises 3x10

rev pec dec 3x10

back -

wide grip pull ups 3x10

bent over bb row 5x5

rack pulls 3x10

neutral grip pull ups 3x10

low row 3x10

chest -

flat bench 5x5

db inc flies 4x10

inc bench 3x10

dips 4x10

bit more volume than i would usually use but i usually train over 7 days so have alopt more rest also

as you can see i have more vol on bi and tri as they are weak areas and want to bring them up hence their own day.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok , i will try and get some pics up tonight! its been 4 weeks and now the half way point of this cycle , im sure i have hit 2lbs this week and will be 222lbs tomorow, hopefully the pics will show same or lower bf% however no cardio this week as i have been a bum with sleep.

so shoulkd be 10lbs up this week, then aiming for 2lbs per wee untill the end of cycle hopefully hit 230lbs .

hopefully will gain a few lbs betwee end of cycle and jan2nd but will be happy just to maintain 230lbs then cut, i figure 230lbs with 195lbs lbm or 210lbs with 195lbm ok ill be smaller but still have the same lbm, after all what does fat weight matter.

still feel small to cut though.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

absolutely fantastic progress mate. very very pleased for you


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

najybomb said:


> absolutely fantastic progress mate. very very pleased for you


thanks mate, always insperation when getting good comments from more advanced guys

cheers


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well as i thought i hit my target of 2lbs last week and was 222lbs this morning, should be in a good position to cut in jan , wont be the biggest fish in the bowl after the cut but hope to be a good 210-215 at 10%bf ish, which will at least look better than 230lbs 15%...

never sure what weight and bf% most people start at wbefore a show ... ie like 16 weeks before the show at 5'10.

i feel small now but whats people opinmions on bf% and illusion? do you think a leaner person gives a illusion of more size due to seeing the muscle? as i see loads of guys at like 12st 10%bf but feel they look much bigger than me...

even though i feel i will look small at 15st 10% lol

ok shoulder workout today...

as said previously i am training whole body over 12 days now to help rest ad bring up weak parts.

bb shoulder seated press

60kg 2x10 warm up

80kg x5

82.5kg x5

85kg x5

87.5kg x4

90kg x3

arnold presses dumbells

26kg dbs -1x8

28kg dbs -2x6

jesus these are hard after heavy bb press

super set

10kg lateral raise - 25kg plate front raises

3x8

rev pec dec

75kg 3x8

30 mins cardio...

i am taking pics tonight just after biggest loser finale on sky one haha will most likely get them on here tomorow


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok just took my pics and although not what I exected im happy enough so far.. After all it's a marathon sport not a sprint.

Ieven though im up 10lbs since the first shots ( have made comp pics next to each other lol) I don't look it imo. However a nice surprise my bf% has dropped more than I thought in 4 weeks, not so much a difference on abs , they still vaguely very vaguely out but small things like on my back shots the love handles are disappearing, so overall im feeling good about the progress In 4 weeks

4 weeks!

10lbs up!

Bf% down!

CANT COMPLAIN WITH THAT!!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

U posting pics up?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> U posting pics up?


yeah mate getting them up tonight hopefully, just the comp im on is bit naff so takes a while on this thing.

on a side note? any of you more experienced guys give opinion on how i could bring my chest up and arms, i have broke it up so i csan train harder with more rest

thinking fst-7 on last exercise of bi tri and chest???


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> on a side note? any of you more experienced guys give opinion on how i could bring my chest up and arms, i have broke it up so i csan train harder with more rest
> 
> thinking fst-7 on last exercise of bi tri and chest???


 Can you bench 180kg for 10 reps and can you strict barbell curl 80kg for 10 reps? If not then get stronger and you will get bigger.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Can you bench 180kg for 10 reps and can you strict barbell curl 80kg for 10 reps? If not then get stronger and you will get bigger.


yeah mate

just messing no not a chance, i know that they will grow with strength but i feel in proportion to other parts of my body they are really lacking.

arms only measure just over 16" and chest 44" although maily back not chest!

im not big as you will see in new pics but planning to shed some fat in jan and worried i will just end up looking small and shapless, so trying to really get them a boost now,

i think in relation to my body back and quads are my stronger points quads 27" which i thnk is ok.

would be a massive help if you can pop back on here later and have a look at my pics let me know wehat you think and any advice you can offer would be greatly appreiciated


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

those pics are too small anyway you can make them bigger to see what's going on ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cant mate, havent the best computer so when i resize them it blurs them, thats what it done to the last ones, its either this or massive which are over theboard limit to put them on .


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

still trying to resize these pics but finding it very hard i will try again when i return as i haveto pop out


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok see if this has worked??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok thats the biggest i can manage to get them on this computer

difference in pics is 4 weeks i know not alot but half way point of cycle and 10lbs up, this my bf% is slightly down too, not bad for 5000kcals ed lol.

got a few more weeks left untuill end of cycle and also i will be putting up 1 year difference pics.

please leave comment

and also any guess at bf% im saying 15 ish ,

will pop legs up tomorow and will tell better with them


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bf...well depends how you are measuring if true measurement using pod pod probably circa 20%, calipers probably 13%.

Pictures look fine i would add in some HIIT cardio at least 3 times per week to keep the body fat at bay.

Besides that you are on the right road just keep adding mass.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Try some FST-7 techniques for your chest


x2


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

i agree arms and chest need major work, legs look good in comparison


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Bf...well depends how you are measuring if true measurement using pod pod probably circa 20%, calipers probably 13%.
> 
> Pictures look fine i would add in some HIIT cardio at least 3 times per week to keep the body fat at bay.
> 
> Besides that you are on the right road just keep adding mass.


thans for the check mate, i will be shedding some fat in jan , probs need around 20lbs of fat off to get to a more respectable %, then carry on trying for some lean mass after that.

ok back training day today

wide grip pull ups

bw x8

10kg x5

10kg x4

bw x8

bb bent over rows

80kg x8

90kg x8

100kg x8

110kg x6

120kg x5

rack pulls

210kg x8

230kg x8

250kg x4

neutral grip pull ups

bw x8

5kg x8

5kg x6

bw x8

low row

77kg - 3x8

shurgs

100kg x8

140kg x8

30 mns cardio and home, no work out tomorow but have chest on fri.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Jack92 said:


> i agree arms and chest need major work, legs look good in comparison


yeah mate pain in the a$$, but id rathyer have to play catch up with chest and arms than back and legs lol

i will have to read up on fst-7 still not sure what it involves totally.

will get leg pics up later


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my lats are killing me today, im in bits. i have a chest day tomorow and really looking forward to it, if there is a few people in the gym that could spot well i may try work up to 120kg for 5.

i will using a fst-7 technique on last set so like this

flat bb bench 5x5

db incline bench

weighted dips

fst-7 = cable flies


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok just thinking i may extend this cycle another 8 weeks but used to cut, the test and tren should keep my muscle gaines and going to add in some tbol or var...

carb cycle with plenty aminos inbetween meals and keeping the weights heavy, cardio will be 30mins am cardio on uni days (3days ew) 45 mins on non uni days (4days ew)

then 30 mins post workout


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

chest day today and went really well

flat bb bench

60kg x 10 wu

80kg x 10 wu

100kg x5

105kg x5

110kg x5

115kg x5

120kg x3 defo could have got more but pu$$ied it dont know why.

inc db press

38kg x7

38kg x7

38kg x6

dips

10kg 3x8 could add more weight but shulders hurt frm this so went very slow

fst7 cable flies

35kg x15

35kg x15

33kg x15

30kg x15

30kg x15

28kg x15

25g x 15

had to drop set to hit rep range a few were only 12 but cant remember what ones, but you get the jist.

have decided to defo do a 8 week cut after this will be running

test prop, tren ace, t3, and tbol. hopeing to add in some yohimbe hcl too but still reading on it for now.

nt touching clen as it raises my bp and im already on tren so not a gd idea lol. hopeing to keep strength and just loose fat een gain some lean body tisse


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well i did my arm work out today and it was good, first time in ages i felt my ars were hammered

cgbp

60kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 12

80kg 12

100kg 7

skulls

40kg 3x8

french press

40kg 3x8

dragcurls

40kg 3x10

hammer curls

40kg 3x10

fst7 pull downs

OUCH!!!

started at 60kg 7 sets x15 drop setted when had too 30 sec rest per


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate but seriously, that last sentance doesn't make an ounce of sense :lol:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck bro.. im trying to do it in 6months  Keep with the lifting, my chest was lagging like yours until i started powerlifting 2 yr ago, the low reps really helped me no end.

we all diff, but thats my exp

Keep at it, and eat eat eat


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> Good workout mate but seriously, that last sentance doesn't make an ounce of sense :lol:


yeah lol i get bored of typing lol



massmansteve said:


> Good luck bro.. im trying to do it in 6months  Keep with the lifting, my chest was lagging like yours until i started powerlifting 2 yr ago, the low reps really helped me no end.
> 
> we all diff, but thats my exp
> 
> Keep at it, and eat eat eat


yeah i do 5x5 with bench so hoping that benching more will bring it on, its already came on lots by about 3-4 inches.

im all eager to go and do a cut now so i can really see what i have under the flab, im cutting the bulk down to the end of this week. im adding in tbol for 6 weeks and upping bcaa to 25g per day, fats and protiens high with carbs cycled around training. will add in 30 mins am cardio every day and 30 mins post work out. hope the weight only drops to 15st ish, im sitting at 16st now (224lbs) so 10 weeks to cut hoping for 15st lean.

im not fused about sub 10% but 10-12% would be nice. hope to grow on this diet aswell,


----------

